# Some interesting old time lifts



## samurai691436114498

*The One Hand Military Press:*

The dumb-bell shall be taken to the shoulder and, after a pause of two seconds, pressed to arms' length overhead. At the commencement of the press the bar shall not be held higher than the top of the sternum where the collar-bones meet. During the press from the shoulder the trunk must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the legs straight, the heels together, the head held erect with the eyes looking directly in front, the slightest deviation from the erect position being counted cause for disqualification. In taking the bell to the shoulder either one or two hands may be used. In the performance of this lift the use of a barbell or ringweight is not permitted.

*The One Hand Snatch:*

The barbell shall be taken from the ground to arm's length overhead in one clean movement. In 'fixing' the bell the trunk may be bent to the side, and the legs to any extent, but to lock the arm by 'pushing' the bell shall be counted cause for disqualification. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

*The One Hand Swing:*

The dumb-bell, which at the commencement of the lift must lie at right angles to the lifter's front, shall, kept in that position throughout, be taken to arm's length overhead. The lift may be performed in one movement, or a series of movements, but in the latter instance there shall be no pause between any of these movements nor shall any part of the bell be brought into contact with the ground after it has once been lifted therefrom. In 'fixing' the bell the trunk and legs may be bent to any extent, and the bell may be brought into contact with the forearm, but to lock the arm by 'pushing' shall be counted cause for disqualification. At the conclusion of the lift, the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight and the heels together.

*The One Hand Clean and Jerk:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulder in one clean movement, and thence jerked to arm's length overhead. In the 'pull-in' to the shoulder the trunk may be bent sideways, the elbow may rest upon the thigh prior to standing erect, but should the bar be brought into contact with the body below the nipples it shall be counted cause for disqualification. To rest the elbow on the body prior to jerking the bell overhead is also permitted. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

*The One Hand Clean and Bent Press:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulder in one clean movement and thence elevated to arm's length overhead by means of lateral pressure. In the 'pull-in' to the shoulder the trunk may be bent sideways, the elbow may rest upon the thigh prior to standing erect, but should the bar be brought into contact with the body below the line of the nipples it shall be counted cause for disqualification. During the press from the shoulder it shall be counted cause for disqualification should any part of the bell be brought into contact with the hip. At the conclusion of the lift, the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

*The One Hand Anyhow and Bent Press:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulder 'anyhow' (providing one hand only be used), from whence it shall be elevated to arm's length overhead by means of lateral pressure. In taking the bell to the shoulder it shall not be counted cause for disqualification if the lifter's head, or neck, be brought into contact with the bar, but the use of a belt, or sling, to support the elbow of the lifting arm is not permitted. During the press from the shoulder it shall be counted cause for disqualification should any part of the bell be brought into contact with the hip. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

*The One Hand Bent Press- Two Hands to Shoulder:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulder with two hands without restriction as to method and, having been transferred into one hand, shall, grasped in the center, be elevated to arm's length overhead by means of lateral pressure. During the press from the shoulder it shall be counted cause for disqualification should any part of the bell be brought into contact with the hip. At the conclusion of the lift the truck shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

*The One Hand Deadlift:*

The barbell, which at the commencement of the lift may lie either parallel, or at right angles to the lifter's front, shall be lifted from the ground to at least the height of the lifter's knees. Should the bar be brought into contact with the legs during the lift, it shall not be counted cause for disqualification. At the conclusion of the lift the legs shall be straight and braced at the knees, the feet remaining astride throughout.

*Abdominal Raise:*

Lying on the ground with the back of the neck resting on the center of the bar, the lifter, grasping the bar with both hands, shall raise himself into a sitting position. Throughout the lift the heels shall remain together, the legs straight, and the bar in contact with the body, and upon conclusion the trunk shall be at right angles to the legs. In the performance of this lift the use of a dumb-bell is not permitted, but the feet may be secured under some weighty object.

*Crucifix:*

The dumb-bells (or ring-weights), having been taken clean to arms' length overhead, shall be lowered sideways (palms uppermost) until the arms are level with the shoulders. If ring-weights are used, they will not be allowed to rest upon the forearms, but must hand suspended from the rings. Whilst the bells are being lowered, the trunk may be inclined backwards to any extent, but the heels must remain together, and the arms and legs be kept straight throughout.

*Rectangular Fix:*

The barbell grasped with both hands (knuckles to the front) shall hang at arms' length across the lifter's front, from which position it shall be raised forward steadily until the forearms are at right angles to the upper arms. Throughout the lift the trunk must not be inclined backwards, or forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the legs straight, the upper arms remain stationary, and the heels together. The slightest deviation from this position shall be counted cause for disqualification.

*Lateral Raise- Standing:*

The dumb-bells (or ring-weights) shall hang at arms' length by the lifter's sides, from which position they shall be raised sideways (knuckles uppermost) until the arms are level with the shoulders. Whilst the bells are being raised, the trunk may be inclined backwards to any extent, but the heels must remain together, and the arms and legs be kept straight throughout.

*Lateral Raise- Lying:*

Lying on the ground with the arms extended level with the shoulders (palms uppermost), the dumb-bells shall be raised until they are immediately over the lifter's face. Throughout the lift the heels shall remain together, the buttocks on the ground, and the arms and legs straight. In the performance of this lift the use of ring-weights is not permitted.

*Hold Out in Front- Raised From Below:*

The barbell grasped with both hands (knuckles to the front) shall hang at arms' length across the lifter's front, from which position it shall be raised forward steadily until the arms are level with the shoulders. Throughout the lift the trunk must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together. Seen from the side, the head, back, buttocks, and heels should be in one straight line, and the slightest deviation from this shall be counted cause for disqualification.

*Hold Out in Front- Lowered From Above:*

The barbell grasped with both hands, having been taken clean to arms' length overhead, shall be lowered downwards steadily (knuckles uppermost) until the arms are level with the shoulders. Throughout the lift the trunk must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together. Seen from the side, the head, back, buttocks, and heels should be in one straight line, and the slightest deviation from this line shall be counted cause for disqualification.

*Pull Over at Arms' Length:*

Lying on the ground with the arms extended fully behind the head, the barbell shall be raised until it is immediately over the lifter's face. Throughout the lift the heels shall remain together, the buttocks on the ground, and the arms and legs be kept straight. In the performance of this lift the use of a dumb-bell is not permitted.

*Pull Over and Press on Back Without Bridge:*

Lying on the ground with the center of the bar immediately behind the head, the bell shall be brought over the lifter's face until the upper arms rest on the ground. From this position the bell shall be pressed to arms' length overhead. Once the bell clears the line of the sternum where the collar-bones meet, the discs shall not again come into contact with the floor. Throughout the lift the heels shall remain together, the buttocks and shoulders on the ground, and the legs be kept straight.

*Pull Over and Push on Back with Bridge:*

Lying on the ground with the center of the bar immediately behind the head, the bell shall be brought over the lifter's face until the upper arms rest on the ground. Once the bell clears the line of the sternum where the collar-bones meet, the discs shall not again be brought into contact with the floor. Immediately the bell is in the same position as for the 'Press,' then the heels may be brought close to the buttocks, and the forearms inclined forward until the bar rests across the abdomen. From this position the bell may be impelled to arms' length overhead by a quick 'bridge' formation, but at no period of the lift shall the shoulders leave the ground. At the conclusion of the lift, the arms and legs shall be straight, the buttocks on the ground, and the heels be brought together.

*Two Hands Swing:*

The dumb-bells may be taken to arms' length overhead in one movement, or in a series of movements, but in the latter instance there shall be no pause between any of these movements, nor shall any part of the bells be brought into contact with the ground after they have once been lifted therefrom. At the commencement of the lift the lifter may stand either between or astride the bells, but immediately the bells leave the ground they must be maintained at right angles to the lifter's front throughout the lift. In 'fixing' the bells the legs may be bent to any extent, and the bells may be brought into contact with the forearms, but to lock the arms by 'pushing' shall be counted cause for disqualification. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Clean and Military Press with Dumb-Bells:*

The dumb-bells shall be taken clean to the shoulders, and after a pause of two seconds pressed to arms' length overhead. At the commencement of the lift the bells shall not be held higher than the top of the sternum where the collar-bones meet. During the press from the shoulders the trunk must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the legs straight, the heels together, the head held erect with the eyes looking directly in front, the slightest deviation from the erect position being counted cause for disqualification.

*Two Hands Clean and Push with Dumb-Bells:*

The dumb-bells shall be taken clean to the shoulders, after which the commencing position shall be assumed. This position may be taken with the feet astride, or with one foot advanced, and in either the trunk may be inclined forward. If the feet are placed astride, both the legs must, at this period of the lift, be kept quite straight. If one foot is advanced, the leg corresponding to that foot must be kept quite straight. After taking up the commencing position a pause of two seconds shall elapse; the bells shall then be pushed to arms' length overhead. As soon as the push begins, the legs and the trunk may be bent to any extent, but lowering the body vertically is not permitted. At the conclusion of the lift, the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Clean and Jerk with Dumb-Bells:*

The dumb-bells shall be taken to the shoulders in one clean movement, and thence jerked to arms' length overhead.. To rest the elbows on the body prior to jerking the bells overhead is permitted. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Continental Jerk with Dumb-Bells:*

The dumb-bells, which must be lifted simultaneously, may be taken to the shoulders in a series of movements, and may be rested upon, or against, any part of the legs or trunk in so doing. They shall thence be jerked to arms' length overhead. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Anyhow with Dumb-Bells:*

The dumb-bells shall be lifted to arms' length overhead 'anyhow'. For example, one bell may be taken to the shoulder with two hands, thence to be jerked, or bent-pressed, overhead, after which the other bell shall be raised to a full stretch of arm overhead. This is the method usually employed. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Slow Curl:*

The barbell grasped with both hands (palms to the front) shall hang at arms' length across the lifter's front, from which position it shall be lifted to the shoulders by bending the forearms completely on the upper arms. Throughout the lift the truck must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the legs straight, and the heels together. The slightest deviation from this position shall be counted cause for disqualification.

*Two Hands Clean and Military Press with Barbell:*

The barbell shall be taken clean to the shoulders, and after a pause of two seconds, pressed to arms' length overhead. At the commencement of the lift the bar shall not be held higher than the top of the sternum where the collar-bones meet. During the press from the shoulders the trunk must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the legs straight, the heels together, the head held erect with the eyes looking directly in front, the slightest deviation from the erect position being counted cause for disqualification.

*Two Hands Clean and Push with Barbell:*

The barbell shall be taken clean to the shoulders, after which the commencing position shall be assumed. This position may be taken with the feet astride, or with one foot advanced, and in either the trunk may be inclined forward. If the feet are placed astride, both legs must, at this point of the lift, be kept quite straight. If one foot is advanced, the leg corresponding to that foot must be kept quite straight. After taking up the commencing position a pause of two seconds shall elapse; the bell shall then be pushed to arms' length overhead. As soon as the push begins, the legs and trunk may be bent to any extent, but lowering the body vertically is not permitted. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Snatch:*

The barbell shall be taken from the ground to parallel arms' length overhead in one clean movement. In 'fixing' the bell the legs may be bent to any extent, but to lock the arms by 'pushing' shall be counted cause for disqualification. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Clean and Press From Behind Neck:*

The barbell, having been lifted clean to the shoulders, shall be raised overhead, then lowered behind the neck until the bar rests across the shoulders. The heels shall then be brought together. From this position the bell shall be pressed to arms' length overhead. During the press from the shoulders the trunk and legs may be bent to any extent, but the heels shall not be separated. At the conclusion of the lift, the truck shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Clean and Jerk From Behind Neck:*

The barbell, having been lifted clean to the shoulders, raised overhead, then lowered behind the neck to rest across the shoulders, shall, from that position, be jerked to arms' length overhead. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Clean and Jerk with Barbell:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulders in one clean movement and thence jerked to arms' length overhead. In the 'pull-in' to the shoulders it shall be counted cause for disqualification should the bar be brought into contact with the body below the line of the nipples. To rest the elbows, or the bar, on the body prior to jerking the bell overhead is permitted. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Continental Jerk with Barbell:*

The barbell may be taken to the shoulders in a series of movements, and may be rested upon, or against, any part of the legs or trunk in so doing. A belt may also be worn to support the bell prior to turning it to the shoulders, from whence it shall be jerked to arms' length overhead. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Anyhow with Barbell and Ring-Weight:*

The barbell and ring-weight shall be lifted to arms' length overhead 'anyhow'. For example, the barbell may be taken to the shoulder with two hands, thence jerked, or bent-pressed, overhead, after which the ring-weight shall be raised to full stretch of arm overhead. Again, the barbell may be taken overhead with two hands, then transferred into one hand, after which the ring-weight shall be taken overhead to arm's length. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, both arms straight and parallel with one another, the legs straight, and the heels together.

*Two Hands Dead Lift:*

The barbell shall be lifted from the ground until the lifter stands erect. Throughout the lift the heels must remain together, and upon conclusion the legs must be straight and the shoulders taken back. Should the bar be brought to rest against the legs during the lift it shall not be counted cause for disqualification


----------



## ChefX

Great post.

I use some of these and have done most of them. Like I said, great post.


----------



## samurai691436114498

No bench, try these

Pull Over and Press on Back Without Bridge:

Lying on the ground with the center of the bar immediately behind the head, the bell shall be brought over the lifter's face until the upper arms rest on the ground. From this position the bell shall be pressed to arms' length overhead. Once the bell clears the line of the sternum where the collar-bones meet, the discs shall not again come into contact with the floor. Throughout the lift the heels shall remain together, the buttocks and shoulders on the ground, and the legs be kept straight.


----------



## GoldenArrow

How certain was I that I'd click on this topic and see this link.. http://weightlifting.moonfruit.com/

Pretty damn sure I was. Oh well...


----------



## samurai691436114498

GoldenArrow said:


> How certain was I that I'd click on this topic and see this link.. http://weightlifting.moonfruit.com/
> 
> Pretty damn sure I was. Oh well...


Nice link. the zercher lift is similar to how i used to do some of my squats


----------



## Cookie

Great post samurai,

Fingers crossed I`ll be having a go at the backbridge pullovers soon just need a bit more time to strengthen neck and improve flexability in the lower back as I can only do 10 reps of back bridges and then hold the top position for 1 minute(need to get to 3 minutes).

Its great to look at the old timers stuff and realise how much we have been duped into doing crap routines in gyms with fancy machines and so called "scientific" routines calculating this and that...when in fact if we spent a bit more time finding out how it was done "ORIGINALLY" we would all be using these wonderfull exercises all the time..we would all be alot bigger and stronger than we are...natural..no drugs..imo...because base strength and all muscles would have been worked not just the regular show off ones we tend to train..but everything all those hard to reach tiny underlying muscles most have never heard off or knew existed until they pull one because its the weakest link(ring any bells anyone)......

Like the saying goes........

"Theres nothing new ever discovered under the sun just that which we have forgotten"

Me personnely have started doing a lot of bodyweight exercises recently and its doing wonders for me....improved flexability,energy,better posture,and best of all more enthusiasm because I can see results as the bodyweight stuff is complimenting my regular workouts wonderfully as I can see progress every workout with strength gains and best off all I havent really done more than 6 BW exercises and the books I have have tons in them so looking forward to what the next 12 months will bring will it all and hopefully by then I will be doing a lot more of theexercises you have listed by that time.


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Great post samurai,
> 
> .


Cheers 



ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Fingers crossed I`ll be having a go at the backbridge pullovers soon just need a bit more time to strengthen neck and improve flexability in the lower back as I can only do 10 reps of back bridges and then hold the top position for 1 minute(need to get to 3 minutes).
> 
> .


This was/is one of the most frowned upon exercises, If i did this in a commercial gym, I would have all the trainers and instructors running around in Panic  maybe i will try that next time 



ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> "Theres nothing new ever discovered under the sun just that which we have forgotten"
> 
> .


So True mate 



ONE SMART COOKIE said:



> Its great to look at the old timers stuff and realise how much we have been duped into doing crap routines in gyms with fancy machines and so called "scientific" routines calculating this and that...when in fact if we spent a bit more time finding out how it was done "ORIGINALLY" we would all be using these wonderfull exercises all the time.


I had one of my clients doing some of these lifts the other day, he phoned me up the day after complaining of pains in places he never thought he had and asked if we could base a routine around these lifts on a regular basis :lift:

.


----------



## ChefX

samurai69 said:


> I had one of my clients doing some of these lifts the other day, he phoned me up the day after complaining of pains in places he never thought he had and asked if we could base a routine around these lifts on a regular basis.


Good deal


----------



## sweet_FA

No wonder the old timers are all nackered with arthritis doing those masochistic lifts  !!!!


----------



## Cookie

> This was/is one of the most frowned upon exercises, If i did this in a commercial gym, I would have all the trainers and instructors running around in Panic  maybe i will try that next time


Bring it on go on get em done and f^ck all the pr!ck gym experts come personnel trainers.



> No wonder the old timers are all nackered with arthritis doing those masochistic lifts  !!!!


Cant personelly ever remember any old time lifters suffering from the lifting myself...not any of the ones I`ve met over the years....saying that I would to see if todays crop of lifter/juice monsters actually live as long as the old timers of yesteryear.

Still got to say the old ones are the best,personnely just done 220 hindu squats(dands)(in 7 minutes) then followed that up with 55 hindu pushups(bethraks) then some bridgeing and other stuff and all this was done in less than 15 mins and body was pumped to hell but felt sooooooo good,500 dands here I come:eek: :lift:


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> ,500 dands here I come:eek: :lift:


sooner you than me  LOL

Nice pic, where did you find that? OSC


----------



## hackskii

Check this guy out 

http://weightlifting.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Cookie

> Nice pic, where did you find that? OSC


Cant remember sorry but heres somemore so people can see your list and some pics to0 go with them.


----------



## Cookie

Again


----------



## Cookie

More


----------



## Cookie

again


----------



## Cookie

And one very different one


----------



## samurai691436114498

Nice Cookie, cheers.

Love the one arm Barbell deadlift and that last picture ???


----------



## ChefX

Somewhere on T-mag's site is this great video of a guy that picks up a massice barbbell and does a squat with it then puts it back down. No not a power clean and push press but picks it up at an angle side ways like that side DL. wicked. maybe I can find the link for ya.


----------



## samurai691436114498

ChefX said:


> Somewhere on T-mag's site is this great video of a guy that picks up a massice barbbell and does a squat with it then puts it back down. No not a power clean and push press but picks it up at an angle side ways like that side DL. wicked. maybe I can find the link for ya.


That would be good cheers chef


----------



## Cookie

samurai69 said:


> Nice Cookie, cheers.
> 
> Love the one arm Barbell deadlift and that last picture ???


The last pic is off an exercise called "windscreen wipers" never tried them but they look real tough.

Another exercise pic I`m looking for is of an "egyptian pull up"

To do these you do a normal pullup/chin but as you get to the top you keep pulling until you get to a point were you have to push(your that high on the bar)yourself to arms locked position above the bar:eek:


----------



## GoldenArrow

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Power/WtPowerStraight.html


----------



## Cookie

Cheers Goldenarrow...

But I read that you had to do them with no swinging at all just one nice clean motion...so looks like that bloke is cheating his ass off,lol.


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Cheers Goldenarrow...
> 
> But I read that you had to do them with no swinging at all just one nice clean motion...so looks like that bloke is cheating his ass off,lol.


Not sure i follow.

you mean a pull-up and then like the video clip, but in one complete movement, sot of like if you were trying to lift yourself up and over a wall.

or do yo mean like you were doing a straight arm pulldown (but with body) so you start like a straight arm pull up to swing all the way to the top


----------



## Cookie

> you mean a pull-up and then like the video clip, but in one complete movement, sot of like if you were trying to lift yourself up and over a wall.


Thats probably the best way to describe it....no body swing at all(unlike the clip)just one clean crisp slow steady movement and that is going to take some strength..


----------



## Captain Hero

Damn those old time movements look quality and hardcore! I espescially like the look (i say like the look but ill more than likely be cursing whilst doing it  ) of that one thats like a wrestlers bridge and bench pressing in that position. Funny thing is I was thinking about this movement the other day and i didnt even know if it existed or was possible.

Is a wrestlers bridge on its own a good exercise to do?

Also OSC any chance you have a vid or set of pics which shows how to do the hindu squats? They are meant to be awesome for legs in high numbers.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Cap said:


> Damn those old time movements look quality and hardcore! I espescially like the look (i say like the look but ill more than likely be cursing whilst doing it  ) of that one thats like a wrestlers bridge and bench pressing in that position. Funny thing is I was thinking about this movement the other day and i didnt even know if it existed or was possible.
> 
> Is a wrestlers bridge on its own a good exercise to do?
> 
> Also OSC any chance you have a vid or set of pics which shows how to do the hindu squats? They are meant to be awesome for legs in high numbers.


There are some clips of hindu squats and push-ups on www.cbass.com

Its actually http://www.cbass.com/Furey.htm , but its worthwhile looking down the other stuff here.

#http://www.mattfurey.com/hindu_squats.html also here and also worth looking at the rest of the site

You need to build up slowly for front and back wrestlers bridges, what he is doing in the pic is a shoulder bridge. wrestlers bridge is a good neck workout, the shoulder bridge needs good shoulder and neck flexibility

The lying pullover to press is a good start exercisewhilst practicing the shoulder bridge without weight


----------



## Captain Hero

ive seen that matt furey site before, only thing is he never really explained what to do, he just went on about the benefits of them. kant  Cheers for the link samurai ill have a look


----------



## Cookie

Cap pm me your email and I`ll send you over a scan of the squats and pushups I have with the instructions...and they are good well not good "BRUTAL" when I did 220 on sunday my body felt like it was in shock when I had finished,lol the things we do...fingers crossed will get 230 today..well hell no no fingers crossed "I WILL GET 230 TODAY"lmao.

I also have the complete set of his dvds that he put out(furey)man they are good to watch and worth the money.....


----------



## samurai691436114498

ChefX said:


> Somewhere on T-mag's site is this great video of a guy that picks up a massice barbbell and does a squat with it then puts it back down. No not a power clean and push press but picks it up at an angle side ways like that side DL. wicked. maybe I can find the link for ya.


Just done a search on T-nation and cant find anything


----------



## ChefX

I'll find it for ya Samurai, I have it on the computer here as well.


----------



## Cookie

> I'll find it for ya Samurai, I have it on the computer here as well.


Cant wait to see this....just hope my computer is upto playing it,lol.

Just as a foot note managed to do 260 dands yesterday and today legs are real sore..felt like I could have got to 300 but didnt want to push it too much...also managed to do a neck bridge with my youngest(2yrs old)sat on my chest so improvements coming nicley and I have noticed that in my weight training side of things weights are going up quicker with the addition of the BW stuff rather than the weights on their own and thats with doing something 7 days a week.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Cheers chef

Good stuff Cookie


----------



## Captain Hero

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Cant wait to see this....just hope my computer is upto playing it,lol.
> 
> Just as a foot note managed to do 260 dands yesterday and today legs are real sore..felt like I could have got to 300 but didnt want to push it too much...also managed to do a neck bridge with my youngest(2yrs old)sat on my chest so improvements coming nicley and I have noticed that in my weight training side of things weights are going up quicker with the addition of the BW stuff rather than the weights on their own and thats with doing something 7 days a week.


nice one cookie! Bodyweight movements are great :lift: you noticed any changes in your physique mate from doin all those bw exercises?


----------



## samurai691436114498

INCREDIBLE MUSCLE MASS:

How Sergio Oliva & Victor Richards, bulkmasters of yesterday and today, built

theirs.

By Jeff Everson

I suppose it all started the day Richard Gaspari was declared National

Light-Heavyweight Champion. Yes, I remember the eventful day back in New Orleans

in 1984, when the young dragonslayer, ripped to the proverbial eyeballs, took

home the gold, ushering in the new era of physique definition.

Agreed, before Gaspari we had our striation kings. We had bodybuilders who

worked as models for Gray's Anatomy charts back in the '60s and '70s. We used to

call them the most muscular men in physique contests. In those days definition

was synonymous with "most muscular." Physique judges then preferred a fuller

(less defined) physique than is the rule today. The lean and hungry look of the

yon Cassiuses of those days never won physique titles.

If you examine older physique pictures, those of Reg Park, Steve Reeves, Leroy

Colbert, Dave Draper and even Arnold Schwarzenegger, bodybuilders were massive

with outstanding shape, but certainly not ripped as they are today. But, so it

goes. Progress is progress even if it does take a lot of the fun out of

bodybuilding training. Indeed, in those days hard training and eating a lot of

good food and being strong were what it was all about. Not so today. Now it's

succinates, metabolic optimizers, medium-chained triglycerides, branched chain

amino acids, carnitine, thryoid, almost-zero-fat diets, carefully balanced

protein diets, calorimetry- measured energy expenditure to equalize energy input

with output, cyclic training routines and bodybuilding lifestyle day in and day

out.

Oh, to be sure, all of the above has pushed the standard of bodybuilding ever

onward. Today's champions have taken muscularity to dizzy heights. Bodybuilders

are TOTALLY refined and developed today. Funny thing, though, most kids, most

beginning bodybuilders, don't really care about that. That look, the

ultra-refined Gaspari-type muscularity, is best left for the competitive, singly

focused bodybuilder who has little time, thought or energy to do anything else

with his life except train, eat and sleep bodybuilding. Not that that's bad. I

make no judgments on people's lives. To each his own.

What is ironic is that most young, beginning bodybuilders long for something

other than the look it takes to win. That something is what I call ANIMALIA -

pure, animal-type muscle mass. Size. Power. Thickness. Hugeness. It's what made

Ferrigno, Park, Schwarzenegger, Oliva and now, the human house, Vic Richards,

veritable legends in anyone's time.

Muscle mass. That's what basic bodybuilding is all about. That's why Bertil Fox

remains the bodybuilder's bodybuilder today. You even see this at physique

contests, where bodybuilding connoisseurs come presumably to appreciate the more

refined, more ripped look, rather than ogling the bulk masters. However, it's

the mass boys who garner the most applause, if not the paid airfares and

qualifications to enter the Nationals or the pros. To a lesser and somewhat more

unfortunate extent, the same thing applies to women's bodybuilding.

So be it. Bodybuilders still crave bigness and hard muscle mass more than

anything else. Back in the mid '60s, Sergio Oliva was regarded as the biggest

bodybuilder around. The most massive man who ever lived. Sergio won the Mr.

Olympia in '67, '68 and '69. In '69 he beat Arnold to win the title.

Even though Oliva took a hiatus from the mid '70s until 1984, he remained

foremost in everyone's mind as the most massive bodybuilder of all time, even

more so than the great Austrian Oak. Today, however, a man lurking around

Southern California, when you see him in the flesh, in the gym working out

(pictures don't do him, justice at all), is probably more muscle- massive than

even Sergio at his peak. That man is Victor Richards.

What's the secret to this huge muscle mass? It can't be steroids. If it's a

given that 90% of your most massive bodybuilders have used steroids, if

steroids-were the cause, they'd all be as big as Vic and Sergio - but they

aren't. The secret must lie elsewhere.

I know most of you smaller guys out there, especially those of you who think

you've tried everything to get big and haven't, will attribute Vic's and

Sergio's mass to genetic proclivity. Well, having been around powerlifting,

football, weightlifting, arm-wrestling, shot- putting and bodybuilding for

nearly 25 years, I believe this to be too simplistic. Granted, to rise to the

top of any sport, you must have genetic advantages, but human physiology doesn't

vary much, and people can compensate for many genetic disadvantages.

Gaining muscle size is not governed much by genetic factors as we understand

them in other sports. Leverage is not a concern. Muscle fiber type is not much

of a concern (it really doesn't matter much since across the population there

isn't much variability), speed and quickness aren't factors. Most people have

testosterone levels within the same range.

The fact of the matter is, I believe you could take nine out of 10 high school

freshmen and train them to be massive bodybuilders - provided they had the

desire and wanted to stick to the program long enough! Now maybe the nine you

randomly picked wouldn't get as big as Sergio or Victor, but I guarantee that

doing the right things, they could indeed get massive beyond their expectations.

Yes, Sergio and Victor both speak fondly about how their brothers could have

been bigger than them, but it's impossible to know how big anyone can be unless

he actually tries to get big.

I'm sure most of you have read that the only thing important for mass is using

heavy weights all the time. If this were true, wouldn't weightlifters who ONLY

lift heavy weights be incredibly massive? Surprise - they aren't. So, it's

obvious that the number of repetitions plays a part in overall size, in addition

to poundage. So does the number of sets. If you do one set per exercise forget

about getting MAXIMUM mass. This is not even a remote possibility! In effect,

mass is produced by the type and frequency of your training and the types and

amount of food or drink you consume.

Bodybuilding's most massive men do far more sets than average sized guys.

Examination of Arnold's, Sergio's and Victor's training routines reveals that

all three preferred a high-set approach when training their individual

bodyparts.

Over the years, Chicago-based writer Norman Zale has on several occasions

cataloged and described Sergio's training routines. I myself studied Sergio's

methods in 1969 while he was pumping away in the old Duncan YMCA in Chicago.

Sergio trained once a day following a full day of manual labor (before Sergio

was one of Rogers Park's finest, he worked long hours as a butcher and loading

and unloading trucks, sometimes working double shifts). His workouts were long,

intense, but steady-state in nature. Sergio literally flowed from movement to

movement (and still does today), getting a thorough congestion in whatever

bodypart he was training.

The biggest animals seem to do nothing fancy either - they just whale away on

basic movements, doing a lot of heavy sets with repetitions falling in the 10-12

range. A lot of times, they do half movements and partials. Indeed, this is a

major reason Tom Platz was able to get his thighs so huge (that and an

undeniable mental-physical capacity to push back discomfort barriers).

I remember watching Sergio train his chest in 1969. At the time, Zale had taped

the 5'9' '235-pound Oliva at 56 inches for chest, 29 for waist and 21 for arms.

Sergio supersetted bench presses with dips, doing 8-10 supersets with 225-275

pounds in the bench press and bodyweight in the dips. Curiously, he would do

four three-quarter benches followed by a complete lockout rep and then another

four partial movements followed by a full rep and so on for about 15-20

movements per set. In the dips he'd do the same, a series of partial reps

followed by a full rep and so on for at least 20 reps. By the end of his

supersets, Sergio's chest was like a zeppelin. The point being, Sergio got

massive doing a lot of sets, partials, higher reps and concentration on thorough

muscle congestion.

I'm sure a lot of you have heard the stories about Sergio's prodigious eating

over the years. Some of his staples included banana pancakes, chocolate shakes,

colas and platefuls of eggs. Sergio was fond of drinking copious quantities of

protein-milk mixes toward the end of his workout and right afterward. Sergio was

a big eater of steak, eggs, pancakes and more.

Too many youngsters who want to get big don't get enough calories and don't take

in enough fat in their food. They also don't consume enough mixtures of

carbohydrates, from simple sugars to intermediates to long-chained sugars.

Definition is different from mass. You can't have it both ways. You can eat year

round as if you were preparing for a contest and gain size very slowly (if at

all). Or you can do what most big bodybuilders have done to get big - eat a lot

of all foods and train hard and heavy. Contest diets, the ones you read about in

the magazine, are for ADVANCED bodybuilders.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Victor Richards could write volumes on big eating and mass training. Vic's legs

are bigger and thicker right now than his upper body is, but he's bringing his

upper body up fast. When Vic began training, he started working on "basic"

mass-building exercises, the kinds of movements that utilize a lot of muscle

groups In multiple joint movements. Exercises like bench presses, squats and leg

presses. Vic didn't even do leg extensions or curls, two exercises that are

universally considered separators, not mass-builders.

Vic didn't do flyes or concentration curls. Instead he did heavy dumbbell bench

presses and heavy curls. He trained long and hard like a barbarian - in fact, he

trained with the Barbarians, Peter and David Paul. Like Sergio, Victor worked on

the basics. During his first organized, steady seven months of training, Vic's

weight went from 215 to 260 pounds and he used to spend two hours on leg

training - just on squats alone. (Paul Anderson used to do the same thing and,

with 37-inch thighs, he's about the only guy who had legs bigger than Vic's).

Vic differs slightly from Sergio in that Vic likes to train heavier with lower

reps. But then again, it should be pointed out that early in Sergio's career

(before he met Bob Gujda in Chicago), Sergio had been a weightlifter and

consequently did lower reps in his training. While he was a weightlifter,

though, Sergio secretly practiced bodybuilding reps and sets, which is why he

looked the way he did, in comparison to other weightlifters.

I guess both Vic and Sergio break conventional rules in the way they train for

mass. Both use reasonably heavy weights, but neither seems to follow the

conventional rest and recovery system or do the standard three sets of 6-8 reps

for mass. Sergio should never have recovered from his long, arduous workouts on

top of his manual labor but he did, the reason being that he replenished so well

through his high-carbohydrate diet.

Both men now seem to prefer higher reps and multiple sets. In fact, Victor

states: "I don't really count my sets at all. I just keep on going until I feel

finished. I would guess I sometimes do 15-20 sets of some leg exercises."

Observing Sergio and Vic, we can establish that getting massive takes a lot of

sets with reasonably heavy weights in the 8-15 rep range. But what about all of

you who say you've tried this but dont get any bigger, you just overtrain?

I say look to your diets! The more energy stored through your food, the less

likely that you will overtrain on your mass program of basics because you can

expand that stored energy to meet your demands and thus build muscle. Secondly,

don't try to use too much weight or always try to increase your training

weights. Use reasonably heavy weights on basic exercises but do enough reps so

you obtain a quality pump!

Big eaters, if they also work out hard, get massive muscles. Victor, like

Sergio, is a regular Diamond Jim Brady at the dinner table. Here's what Vic says

about eating for mass: "I eat as much as I can of brown rice, oatmeal, eggs and

cassava. I like a lot of chicken breasts and eggs, sometimes 60 egg whites in a

day, sometimes 10-15 chicken breasts."

It's obvious that both Sergio and Victor consume thousands of calories per day

and convert that caloric juice into muscle through long, heavy, hard workouts

with emphasis on a quality pump. To get really massive, here are the basic

requirements:

1) A lot of good food. Many big men get their extra protein and extra calories

through protein drinks. Chicken and egg whites are staples. You also have to eat

enough carbs and fats for energy and excess calories.

2) Basic workouts consisting of major exercises (as opposed to isolation

exercises) such as bench presses, dumbbell bench presses, dips, behind- the-neck

presses, inclines, rows, squats, leg presses and curls.

3) Do between 5-10 sets of your basic exercises and vary the repetitions from

8-15, or perhaps a couple more with leg training. Work at a good pace for a

thorough congestion of the muscles.

4) Listen to your body. While Sergio grew large training every day and Vic did

much the same, neither man repeated muscle groups without significant rest in

between them. Vic has proved you don't need to be a slave to any set system. You

can come to the gym and just work the leg press or just work the dumbbell press,

but make sure you do A LOT of sets while varying your reps. Make training

challenging and fun, not the same old boring thing all the time.

5) There's no doubt that anabolic steroids will make you gain mass faster.

However, mass that's earned the right way, naturally, through gobs of food and

years of hard training, lasts and has better quality. Additionally, you won't

have to worry about any possible health-damaging steroid side effects. You can

take all the steroids in the world and if you don't work out hard and right and

eat ample food, you won't get anywhere!


----------



## hackskii

Nice post bro....


----------



## Cookie

Here you all go print and learn.

To download "Right Click Then Save Target As"


----------



## Cookie

> Bodyweight movements are great you noticed any changes in your physique mate from doin all those bw exercises?


My strength is getting better quicker,posture seems tighter and I feel healthier all round which is the name of the game.


----------



## ChefX

Thats great OSC


----------



## Cookie

ChefX said:


> Thats great OSC


Cheers

I wish i had discovered/read some of this stuff or more of this stuff 10 yrs ago when I was competing,man I would have whooped some/more as$ than I did,and even managed to stay drugfree or even use a lot less than I did(even though its was 10 times less than people use nowadays).

Its going to be interesting seeing what happens if I manage to stick to all this without doing my usual and getting bored and go looking for something different,I can see some real serious strength gains coming over the year:lift:


----------



## hackskii

I cant download that cookie.

Can you send it to me?

E-mail?

Thanks.........


----------



## ChefX

me either.

when you get it, post it winger


----------



## hackskii

ChefX said:


> me either.
> 
> when you get it, post it winger


*Winger?*

Seems you have me confused with some other cute guy

Try some ginkgo biloba Chef this might help out some :axe:


----------



## Cookie

Thought this might happen

Right click and then save target as,

This will download it easy,file too big to do normal way...sorry....


----------



## hackskii

Got it.

When was that written, or how old is that?


----------



## Cookie

I`ve seen the picture in books going back over 100yrs or more,I would assume its greek in origin hence the name hercules.


----------



## samurai691436114498

cool, only just managed to read these


----------



## Cookie

A copy & paste



> Grimek Arch Exercise.
> 
> I thought I had better explain this properly after mentioning it the other week while we were talking about the ass-backward breathing pullover thingamajig that D-bone uses.
> 
> Named after John Grimek in the forties by JC Hise. While exploring a gym, Grimek grabbed hold of an overhead ladder with both hands and rocked back and forth while his elbows were unlocked. He noticed that this gave him a great stretch in his chest. He felt that this was even better than the pullover with a barbell which is performed with locked elbows. Having unlocked elbows seemed a to make it a much better exercise. This exercise can be done in a doorway. Be sure to go steady at this. It will take a little practise to get it just right for you.
> 
> Stand in a doorway, put your hands against the top of the door frame and about shoulder width apart, keep the elbows unlocked. Keep the hands at the top of the door frame but step back about 45cm (18") away from the doorway. You will now be leaning forward, breathe in deeply and arch the chest. You should feel the stretch in the sternum. Just get a few reps the first time you try but aim for 20-30 reps later. Remember, go steady.


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> A copy & paste


Cheers cookie, just trying to get this right, It would be like the stretch you would do hanging off a pullup bar, but with the feet behind you

Not my best explanation ??


----------



## ChefX

You guys up for helping me film/photograph some stuff this fall then?

I'd like to do a completely old time style workout for my oppurtunitas stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Captain Hero

ChefX said:


> You guys up for helping me film/photograph some stuff this fall then?
> 
> I'd like to do a completely old time style workout for my oppurtunitas stuff.
> 
> Cheers


Chef thatd be awesome! old time style workout id be well up for 

so is that a hint that there will be different versions of oppurtunitas like there are different versions of Dietia? (indian, oriental)


----------



## Cookie

ChefX said:


> You guys up for helping me film/photograph some stuff this fall then?
> 
> I'd like to do a completely old time style workout for my oppurtunitas stuff.
> 
> Cheers


I`m up for it aslong as your paying the airfare,lol


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I`m up for it as long as your paying the airfare, lol


i'll go along with that LOL :lift: . The old time workout would be really cool

Just borrowed a video camera to tape the guys at aikido, think it will help.


----------



## ChefX

OSC I'll be living in Amsterdam... Just found out I'll be visiting Birgmingham (spelling?) November 20 somthing. One of my clients is a chef on TV in the UK and he asked me to come to some show and swuch they are doing there.

Samurai I use sony mini dv cams. I set 3 at a time up from front, side and 45 back angles as well as different heights so that it films more stuff at once. I have a laptop I use juist for film and photos as well so can edit and look at the results on the spot.

Yeah Cap, I'll actually ut out different training oppurtunitas stuff like the diatia. All teh same "base" but different training styles and goals.

I really want to get some guys out to my farm to film the barbarian stuff soon. Lifting with concrete balls and old handmade kettlebells and such. But at worst I'll just film it over there. Actually it might be fun to make some stuff on how to make homeade equipment. Biker on his site had a link for a guy who made this kick **** power rack out of builders scalfolding. great idea.

cheers all


----------



## samurai691436114498

ChefX said:


> OSC I'll be living in Amsterdam... Just found out I'll be visiting Birgmingham (spelling?) November 20 somthing. One of my clients is a chef on TV in the UK and he asked me to come to some show and swuch they are doing there.


Shame, i am in uk about 2 months earlier and again at Xmas, but could always drive to amsterdam



ChefX said:


> Samurai I use sony mini dv cams. I set 3 at a time up from front, side and 45 back angles as well as different heights so that it films more stuff at once. I have a laptop I use juist for film and photos as well so can edit and look at the results on the spot.
> 
> cheers all


Nice, not quite that advanced here i am afraid



ChefX said:


> I really want to get some guys out to my farm to film the barbarian stuff soon. Lifting with concrete balls and old handmade kettlebells and such. But at worst I'll just film it over there. Actually it might be fun to make some stuff on how to make homeade equipment. Biker on his site had a link for a guy who made this kick **** power rack out of builders scalfolding. great idea.
> 
> cheers all


I have a few links for home made strongman equipment and kettlebells etc. I will dig them out some time


----------



## ChefX

samurai69 said:


> I have a few links for home made strongman equipment and kettlebells etc. I will dig them out some time


excellent


----------



## samurai691436114498

http://www.newyorkbarbells.tv/strongman.html

http://www.atomicathletic.com/store/category.aspx?categoryID=107

http://jva.ontariostrongman.ca/index.htm

http://www.joshua-davis.com/index.php?refer=thickbar

http://www.strengthleague.org.uk/

http://www.naturalstrength.com/

Theres a few places quickly, some are comercial sales


----------



## Cookie

> OSC I'll be living in Amsterdam... Just found out I'll be visiting Birgmingham (spelling?) November 20 somthing. One of my clients is a chef on TV in the UK and he asked me to come to some show and swuch they are doing there.


I`m about 2hrs from birmingham by train so I could probably swing a day off work,you know the sort of thing,postmans bad back syndrome,lmao.....

And that date is about 2 weeks after my birthday so just enough time to work all that cake outta my system,lol.


----------



## Captain Hero

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I`m about 2hrs from birmingham by train so I could probably swing a day off work,you know the sort of thing,postmans bad back syndrome,lmao.....
> 
> And that date is about 2 weeks after my birthday so just enough time to work all that cake outta my system,lol.


im about just under an hour away from birmingham so i might be able to do it too  even if i dont participate in the technique/pic taking it might would be good to meet a few of the lads :beer:


----------



## Cookie

400metre lunge presses

total body shock conditioning:gun:


----------



## samurai691436114498

John said:


> is that a young Vince Gironda doing the coaching?


LOOKS LIKE VINCE GIRONDA TO ME


----------



## Captain Hero

man this thread is awesome. Love seeing the old time movements and having some bodyweight exercises thrown in. Once ive done my 18 weeks worth of oppurtunitas im thinking of doing some of these bodyweight exercises in a program -

Chins/ pull ups (working into weighted sets)

one arm pull ups/one arm weighted pull ups

Dips (working into weighted sets)

Inverted press ups

Hindu Squats

or include some gymnastics movements to improve functional strength a lot like

planche or levers - planche are like doing press ups with your feet off the ground the first kind being a frog planche levers are like doing a whole bodyweight row as in you keep your legs in the air, horizontal whilst pulling yourself up, it looks solid! there are various ways to work into doing those though, cant do them straight away. Awesome!


----------



## samurai691436114498

http://www.ringtraining.com/ one for cookie


----------



## samurai691436114498

Some interesting stuff here

http://www.powerathletesmag.com/pages/hardcore.htm

Love the russian sit ups, more interesting doing them with my wife though


----------



## samurai691436114498

One arm technique pics


----------



## Cookie

> hey cookie on the lateral delt pic
> 
> is that a young Vince Gironda doing the coaching?


Sure is mate.



> Cookie, have you got a written description of how to do the janga (sp) sit ups with a partner instead of the machine??


I did some the other day pretty brutal managed 4 first set(may have been doing them wrong) only managed 1 rep second set just too much pain.

I got a short bar and put a towel over it and put the bar under neath my legs(in my knee crease,knees bent)and wedged the bar against the door frame(bar on outside me on the inside)pulled againt the bar with my legs and tensed hams and glutes(didnt feel the glutes tense mush,may need practise)and started to curl myself up and you can feel the abs seriously contract to the point of cramping.

Cap mate just keep it simple buddy start off with the hindu squats and push ups and neck bridge each day and work up slowly from there once you`ve got used to doing them right.

I tried some handstand pressups againt the door yesterday(stomach facing door)and got 5 out but that was tough going I could feel the whole body shaking to keep stability in place,kinda fun.

Thanks for the links samurai I look them over.


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I did some the other day pretty brutal managed 4 first set(may have been doing them wrong) only managed 1 rep second set just too much pain.
> 
> I got a short bar and put a towel over it and put the bar under neath my legs(in my knee crease,knees bent)and wedged the bar against the door frame(bar on outside me on the inside)pulled againt the bar with my legs and tensed hams and glutes(didnt feel the glutes tense mush,may need practise)and started to curl myself up and you can feel the abs seriously contract to the point of cramping.
> 
> I tried some handstand pressups againt the door yesterday(stomach facing door)and got 5 out but that was tough going I could feel the whole body shaking to keep stability in place,kinda fun.
> 
> Thanks for the links samurai I look them over.


I tried them once, the janda, couldnt get the feel right, heard when you got them they were really hard.

Have managed 3/4 handstand presses the other way round, with hands on push-up bars. tough going


----------



## Cookie

Oneday I might have a go at these....


----------



## Cookie

Balance coordination and core strength


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Oneday I might have a go at these....


Looks about 50kg, so it would be down to balance, might have a go with 5' bar and 20kg next shoulder day (probably a liftime ban from the gym)


----------



## Cookie

Another great way to hit the lateral heads


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Balance coordination and core strength


I will get one of my clients to try this one tomorrow


----------



## Cookie

One just for cap......


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> One just for cap......


WTF, LOL

Get working on that one cap :lift:


----------



## Cookie

samurai69 said:


> I will get one of my clients to try this one tomorrow


Go for it......

I`m going to have to look to see if I can find some place around here so that I can have a go at doing some of these weird walking lifts in the open..


----------



## Cookie

Copy Paste



> One Arm Extension Press-up
> 
> Lie on deck, one arm outstretched, palms down, legs together and straight. Head held down and shoulders kept low. Press foward with toes so body is raised from deck, hold bodyabout 5-6 inches from the deck.
> 
> Naval Aviator record in 1944, 1 min. 43 sec.


----------



## Cookie

More pain:lift:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, quite functional..


----------



## samurai691436114498

One Arm Extension Press-up

Lie on deck, one arm outstretched, palms down, legs together and straight. Head held down and shoulders kept low. Press foward with toes so body is raised from deck, hold bodyabout 5-6 inches from the deck.

Naval Aviator record in 1944, 1 min. 43 sec.

Cookie, whats your record then??


----------



## Captain Hero

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> One just for cap......


thats awesome


----------



## Cookie

> Cookie, whats your record then??


It would be nice if I could get my dam face/body to lift of the floor in the first place,lmao,that it one hard exercise to do I havent managed it yet even with using both hands to push off with.

I have done it the other way round starting in a press up position(arms in front off me) and sliding down lower to just off the floor and holding this puts tons of stress on core strength......and hurts.....


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> It would be nice if I could get my dam face/body to lift of the floor in the first place,lmao,that it one hard exercise to do I havent managed it yet even with using both hands to push off with.
> 
> I have done it the other way round starting in a press up position(arms in front off me) and sliding down lower to just off the floor and holding this puts tons of stress on core strength......and hurts.....


OK, tried the 2 armed version from the floor, managed 2 seconds  ,

but i have just had a workout and worked abs yesterday, and i am feeling a little tired and the weather is hot and, and , and  .

So will give them ago again tomorrow before deadlifts and see if i can get a few more seconds, 1:43 one handed will have to wait abit


----------



## Cookie

samurai69 said:


> OK, tried the 2 armed version from the floor, managed 2 seconds  ,
> 
> but i have just had a workout and worked abs yesterday, and i am feeling a little tired and the weather is hot and, and , and  .
> 
> So will give them ago again tomorrow before deadlifts and see if i can get a few more seconds, 1:43 one handed will have to wait abit


LMAO at that first statement "I`m tired" you big wuss

I train my abs everyday to some degree:lift:


----------



## samurai691436114498

Some good video clips of some exercises

http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html


----------



## Cookie

Old york courses..........

:lift::lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## RipCord

Best Thread Ive read By far. You guys are amazing! The information i have attained from this is insurmountable. I dont have much to contribute myself, but know that you guys are teaching me $hit loads of usefull stuff

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Captain Hero

hey OSC with a wrestlers bridge, what benefits does it actually have on your bod? And are you supposed to push through with your leg muscles? Rest on your head with arms folded over chest? How do you breath whilst your doing it? Deep breaths and just hold?

reps? sets? lol lots of questions


----------



## Cookie

RipCord said:


> Best Thread Ive read By far. You guys are amazing! The information i have attained from this is insurmountable. I dont have much to contribute myself, but know that you guys are teaching me $hit loads of usefull stuff
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


You had better put the check in the post then,lmao.

Seriously I`m new to this stuff myself in that I`m new to using/trying the odds and sods that are down here in this thread(some I aint tried "YET")but I`ve known about this stuff and what the oldtimers used to use for yrs but I thought they were all wackos and was blindly lead by all the bull$hit thats written in the mags and countless bull books that are out there and if truth be know IMHO I think theres even more bull$hit written on the net than anywhere else in the world when it comes to new & scientific updated ideas.

They`ll be more to come so stick around its going to be a fun filled year:lift:



> hey OSC with a wrestlers bridge, what benefits does it actually have on your bod? And are you supposed to push through with your leg muscles? Rest on your head with arms folded over chest? How do you breath whilst your doing it? Deep breaths and just hold?
> 
> reps? sets? lol lots of questions


Sooo many questions,lol you tire me out,lol.

Benefits are a strong neck and I would assume a strengthening of the spine hips glutes back muscles core muscles through core stability..but dont forget to also do the front bridge to even out what you do on the back bridge....

You can push through with the legs but do it slowly and I would rest your hands on the ground as if you were doing a crab or inverted press up till you feel confident and strong enough to do it without your hands on the ground for stability(we dont want you breaking your neck on the first go do we)

You breath through your nose and out through the mouth never hold your breath bad for the blood pressure.

You can rock back and forth slowly and count that as reps or I just go into the bridge and hold it for a minute or so (trying to get upto 3 minutes)whilst I read a couple of pages of a book.

It feels real weird for the first week doing them but that wears off and now I do them as part of my nightly routine for winding down on an evening...


----------



## RipCord

> You had better put the check in the post then,lmao


----------



## Captain Hero

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Sooo many questions,lol you tire me out,lol.
> 
> Benefits are a strong neck and I would assume a strengthening of the spine hips glutes back muscles core muscles through core stability..but dont forget to also do the front bridge to even out what you do on the back bridge....
> 
> You can push through with the legs but do it slowly and I would rest your hands on the ground as if you were doing a crab or inverted press up till you feel confident and strong enough to do it without your hands on the ground for stability(we dont want you breaking your neck on the first go do we)
> 
> You breath through your nose and out through the mouth never hold your breath bad for the blood pressure.
> 
> You can rock back and forth slowly and count that as reps or I just go into the bridge and hold it for a minute or so (trying to get upto 3 minutes)whilst I read a couple of pages of a book.
> 
> It feels real weird for the first week doing them but that wears off and now I do them as part of my nightly routine for winding down on an evening...


lol i know mate I always have more questions mate, an endless box full, once you answer one more appear

Front bridge? Got any pics or an explanation as to how to perform it?


----------



## samurai691436114498

You had better put the check in the post then,lmao.

Send to Samurai69 portugal LOL


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You had better put the check in the post then,lmao.
> 
> Seriously I`m new to this stuff myself in that I`m new to using/trying the odds and sods that are down here in this thread(some I aint tried "YET")but I`ve known about this stuff and what the oldtimers used to use for yrs but I thought they were all wackos and was blindly lead by all the bull$hit thats written in the mags and countless bull books that are out there and if truth be know IMHO I think theres even more bull$hit written on the net than anywhere else in the world when it comes to new & scientific updated ideas.
> 
> They`ll be more to come so stick around its going to be a fun filled year:lift:
> 
> Sooo many questions,lol you tire me out,lol.
> 
> Benefits are a strong neck and I would assume a strengthening of the spine hips glutes back muscles core muscles through core stability..but dont forget to also do the front bridge to even out what you do on the back bridge....
> 
> You can push through with the legs but do it slowly and I would rest your hands on the ground as if you were doing a crab or inverted press up till you feel confident and strong enough to do it without your hands on the ground for stability(we dont want you breaking your neck on the first go do we)
> 
> You breath through your nose and out through the mouth never hold your breath bad for the blood pressure.
> 
> You can rock back and forth slowly and count that as reps or I just go into the bridge and hold it for a minute or so (trying to get upto 3 minutes)whilst I read a couple of pages of a book.
> 
> It feels real weird for the first week doing them but that wears off and now I do them as part of my nightly routine for winding down on an evening...


Cap, if you are not used to either bridge, do the front bridge first, from the knees, then progress to the rear ones, you do push throught the legs.

When i do them i like to rock back and forth and do circles etc, but start with a static hold

On Tyson uncaged, you see mike doing them really easy.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Well over the last 2 weeks i have added these lifts to my workouts and though a have had some funny looks in the gym and also been asked not to do "such and such lift" i have found the following lifts to be a usefull addition to any exercise programme

*The One Hand Military Press:*

The dumb-bell shall be taken to the shoulder and, after a pause of two seconds, pressed to arms' length overhead. At the commencement of the press the bar shall not be held higher than the top of the sternum where the collar-bones meet. During the press from the shoulder the trunk must not be inclined backwards, forwards, or sideways, the shoulders must be kept quite level, the legs straight, the heels together, the head held erect with the eyes looking directly in front, the slightest deviation from the erect position being counted cause for disqualification. In taking the bell to the shoulder either one or two hands may be used. In the performance of this lift the use of a barbell or ringweight is not permitted.

This one i was doing occasionally before

*The One Hand Clean and Jerk:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulder in one clean movement, and thence jerked to arm's length overhead. In the 'pull-in' to the shoulder the trunk may be bent sideways, the elbow may rest upon the thigh prior to standing erect, but should the bar be brought into contact with the body below the nipples it shall be counted cause for disqualification. To rest the elbow on the body prior to jerking the bell overhead is also permitted. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

This is excellent and I have even got clients doing this

*The One Hand Clean and Bent Press:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulder in one clean movement and thence elevated to arm's length overhead by means of lateral pressure. In the 'pull-in' to the shoulder the trunk may be bent sideways, the elbow may rest upon the thigh prior to standing erect, but should the bar be brought into contact with the body below the line of the nipples it shall be counted cause for disqualification. During the press from the shoulder it shall be counted cause for disqualification should any part of the bell be brought into contact with the hip. At the conclusion of the lift, the trunk shall be erect, the lifting arm and legs straight, and the heels together.

Did this one with a 7' oly bar (bar only), takes some control balancing the bar, going to add 10 kg next time LOL

*The One Hand Deadlift:*

The barbell, which at the commencement of the lift may lie either parallel, or at right angles to the lifter's front, shall be lifted from the ground to at least the height of the lifter's knees. Should the bar be brought into contact with the legs during the lift, it shall not be counted cause for disqualification. At the conclusion of the lift the legs shall be straight and braced at the knees, the feet remaining astride throughout.

Man this is tough, managed 60kg for 3 sets of 5 (cheated a bit as i used lifting strap)

*Crucifix:*

The dumb-bells (or ring-weights), having been taken clean to arms' length overhead, shall be lowered sideways (palms uppermost) until the arms are level with the shoulders. If ring-weights are used, they will not be allowed to rest upon the forearms, but must hand suspended from the rings. Whilst the bells are being lowered, the trunk may be inclined backwards to any extent, but the heels must remain together, and the arms and legs be kept straight throughout.

Not done these yet, but will start them next week

*Pull Over and Push on Back with Bridge:*

Lying on the ground with the center of the bar immediately behind the head, the bell shall be brought over the lifter's face until the upper arms rest on the ground. Once the bell clears the line of the sternum where the collar-bones meet, the discs shall not again be brought into contact with the floor. Immediately the bell is in the same position as for the 'Press,' then the heels may be brought close to the buttocks, and the forearms inclined forward until the bar rests across the abdomen. From this position the bell may be impelled to arms' length overhead by a quick 'bridge' formation, but at no period of the lift shall the shoulders leave the ground. At the conclusion of the lift, the arms and legs shall be straight, the buttocks on the ground, and the heels be brought together.

This is the one they asked me not to do, so only managed one with 30 kg on the bar

*Two Hands Clean and Jerk From Behind Neck:*

The barbell, having been lifted clean to the shoulders, raised overhead, then lowered behind the neck to rest across the shoulders, shall, from that position, be jerked to arms' length overhead. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

Saw Marius doing these, tried them once, will definately include these at some time soon

*Two Hands Clean and Jerk with Barbell:*

The barbell shall be taken to the shoulders in one clean movement and thence jerked to arms' length overhead. In the 'pull-in' to the shoulders it shall be counted cause for disqualification should the bar be brought into contact with the body below the line of the nipples. To rest the elbows, or the bar, on the body prior to jerking the bell overhead is permitted. At the conclusion of the lift the trunk shall be erect, the arms and legs straight, and the heels together.

These are good

I would definately reccommend introducing some of these lifts


----------



## Cookie

How about trying some bulgarian squats.

Stand with back to a chair place one leg on the chair(top of foot face down on chair seat)then squat down and rise to top and contract thigh.

Do 10-12 reps then swap legs over.

Just tried these and got to say I seriously need to dramatically improve balance,but they do hit the thighs nicely.


----------



## winger

What no hindu squats anymore?


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> What no hindu squats anymore?


Hahaha yes still do hindus and pistols(well I try with these)and soon zerchers and maybe some jeffersons and some front ones and some delingers but not any back ones as they make my glutes grow too much.


----------



## Cookie

OOOOPPPPS forgot to mention also

Overhead barbell squats and overhead one arm dumbbell squats...


----------



## samurai691436114498

Done the over head barbell squats (these aint easy), explain the pistols and zerchers, done the jeffersons, will try the bulgarians next leg day


----------



## ChefX

one of my favorite exercises for my athletes are overhead dumbbell squats

or

two dumbbell clean and press, squat, return dumbbells to ground and repeat


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Hahaha yes still do hindus and pistols(well I try with these)and soon zerchers and maybe some jeffersons and some front ones and some delingers but not any back ones as they make my glutes grow too much.


All those squats sound like hostess products..


----------



## samurai691436114498

ChefX said:


> one of my favorite exercises for my athletes are overhead dumbbell squats


I had one of my clients doing these the other day  

Worth watching

Never heard so many excuses for stopping :lift: :lift:


----------



## winger

samurai69 said:


> I had one of my clients doing these the other day
> 
> Worth watching
> 
> Never heard so many excuses for stopping :lift: :lift:


I think I use the same excuses for weighted walking lunges.......ouch.


----------



## ChefX

samurai69 said:


> I had one of my clients doing these the other day
> 
> Worth watching
> 
> Never heard so many excuses for stopping :lift: :lift:


Then you are not charging enough.


----------



## samurai691436114498

ChefX said:


> Then you are not charging enough.


LOL, you are probably right PMSL


----------



## Cookie

> explain the pistols and zerchers,


Pistols are just another name for 1 legged squats just trying to go down to rock bottom then once I have mastered that(in about a yrs time the way I`m progressing at the moment)you can rock back onto your backside and then forwards again and complete the squat to the top.

Zerchers are front squats but you clean the bar up and hold it in the crease in your elbows(pic somewhere on this site).



> two dumbbell clean and press, squat, return dumbbells to ground and repeat


Might give these a go sometime soon....



> All those squats sound like hostess products..


Give them a go I know you liked the hindus after I sent you the instructions..


----------



## Cookie

> Then you are not charging enough.


You people charge others....man this is were I`m going wrong I give it all away for free,lol.

Right starting monday my morning workout will be

Dumbbell clean & press

Dumbbell swings

Dumbbell snatch

Dumbbell over head squat

Pistols

Front & side planks

Neck bridge

One arm press up(haning to do these with the body elevated as I`m not strong enough yet to do them flat off the ground)

Then I`ll do my regular workouts in the afternoon...

Was also thinking of doing some "Grease The Groove" work on the pistols & handstand pushups to try and bring them upto speed faster than they are now....


----------



## samurai691436114498

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You people charge others....man this is were I`m going wrong I give it all away for free,lol.
> 
> Right starting monday my morning workout will be
> 
> Dumbbell clean & press
> 
> Dumbbell swings
> 
> Dumbbell snatch
> 
> Dumbbell over head squat
> 
> Pistols
> 
> Front & side planks
> 
> Neck bridge
> 
> One arm press up(haning to do these with the body elevated as I`m not strong enough yet to do them flat off the ground)
> 
> Then I`ll do my regular workouts in the afternoon...
> 
> Was also thinking of doing some "Grease The Groove" work on the pistols & handstand pushups to try and bring them upto speed faster than they are now....


Looks good, I have been doing Zercher squats for a while now, just didnt know their name, they are tough, but another one that lets me go all the way down.

Have done a sort of sissy squat where you go all the way to a lying position and then come up, only managed one, more an ab/hip flexor workout at the bottom.

The workout looks good, them over head squats are tough


----------



## Cookie

samurai69 said:


> Looks good, I have been doing Zercher squats for a while now, just didnt know their name, they are tough, but another one that lets me go all the way down.
> 
> Have done a sort of sissy squat where you go all the way to a lying position and then come up, only managed one, more an ab/hip flexor workout at the bottom.
> 
> The workout looks good, them over head squats are tough


I have a variation of the sissy squat thats awesome I`ll post it up when I find it......

I think with me and a lot of the stuff I`m struggling with is all down to lack of hip flexor flexability so looking for help in that department..

The morning routine with be just one set of 4-5 reps of each exercise straight after each other with the same weight usedon them all,the thinking being that it should help bring some stability and overall balance to the body.

I`m also going to incorporate some balance exercises aswell....


----------



## Cookie

Here we go an exercise to build big legs and keep the butt small.

Its a 3 movements in one exercise doing the 5 reps on each movement

so you do 5 reps in the knee drop


----------



## Cookie

Part 2

Imediatly(sp)after completing rep 5 on the knee drop go all the way down into the bottom of the burlesque bump and do 5 reps on this movement...


----------



## Cookie

Part 3

On completion of rep 5 in the burlesque bump rise to the top and then do a combination of the first 2 movements to make a 3rd movement.

So you start of by dropping into the knee drop then at the bottom of the knee drop you drop to the bottom squat position and do a burlesque bump then rise to standing position doing this for again a total of 5 reps which at this point your thighs should be wasted........


----------



## samurai691436114498

Cheers cookie, that looks a tough one, will give it a try on leg workout day, probably first exercise (think i may practice a few times at home before hitting the gym with this one)


----------



## hackskii

I would toss something out of place doing that.


----------



## ChefX

isolation in front squats... it imbalalances that chain your working on... carefull.


----------



## winger

I have seen these. I remember a guy named, Tom Nista 20 years ago doing these after every leg excersie using no weight, just a pole for help. It took the leg to total failure.


----------



## Cookie

ChefX said:


> isolation in front squats... it imbalalances that chain your working on... carefull.


I agree to a point...in that as long as your giving enouch time to hamstring training you shouldnt have any problems.



> I have seen these. I remember a guy named, Tom Nista 20 years ago doing these after every leg excersie using no weight, just a pole for help. It took the leg to total failure.


They sure do but I have heard of people getting up to over 200lbs in this exercise...only gone as high as 100lbs myself in the past.....

A hamstring exercise


----------



## winger

I have done those OSC. Your body has to be inclined like shown in the pic. This excercise can not be done on a flat bench. Nice post OSC.


----------



## Captain Hero

Good Stuff again OSC


----------



## Cookie

Cap said:


> Good Stuff again OSC


My pleasure....

Any chance a mod could make this a sticky as Its got,imo,a good array of training knowledge...


----------



## samurai691436114498

Bump for what cookie just said


----------



## hackskii

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> My pleasure....
> 
> Any chance a mod could make this a sticky as Its got,imo,a good array of training knowledge...


Already done your cookieness

Thread is stuck :bounce:


----------



## samurai691436114498

Cheers hackskii


----------



## samurai691436114498

Just checked the thread and its not a sticky on the bb forum, just under new posts as a sticky. Not sure what thats about ???


----------



## hackskii

Here is the path:

UK-Muscle Body Building Centre > Training Information > Advanced Bodybuilding > Some interesting old time lifts

Here is the screen shot


----------



## winger

Notice all the bb forums? You trator..........lol


----------



## Captain Hero

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> My pleasure....
> 
> Any chance a mod could make this a sticky as Its got,imo,a good array of training knowledge...


I was thinking the same


----------



## samurai691436114498

hackskii said:


> Here is the path:
> 
> UK-Muscle Body Building Centre > Training Information > Advanced Bodybuilding > Some interesting old time lifts
> 
> Here is the screen shot


Its up there now, had to hit the refresh 3 times though, cheers again hackskii


----------



## samurai691436114498

Many years ago, noted strongman and gym owner Sig Klein penned an article in Strength & Health about the "secret" exercise used by the old time European strongmen. Klein rose to fame in the teens and twenties, set a number of remarkable records in a variety of lifts, and remained active as a lifter and muscle display expert for many years. He married the daughter of Prof. Attilla, who trained Sandow, and he knew many or all of the oldtimers on a personal level. Hence, his insights are entitled to significant weight.

What was the "secret" exercise?

The repetition clean and press with a pair of heavy dumbbells. How heavy?

Klein suggested a goal of 75 pounders, for a dozen consecutive reps. And he noted that only a handful of men in North America would be able to meet that standard.

So if you are looking for a new twist to put some spark back into your training, give the two dumbbell clean and press a try. And if you find yourself getting bigger, stronger and thicker throughout the entire body, don't blame me--blame Sig Klein!


----------



## ChefX

Did you know the number one exercise practiced by the old time strong men was the one handed clean and press?


----------



## samurai691436114498

Dont know if i posted this site before, but it has some good info on old time lifts

http://weightlifting.moonfruit.com/


----------



## RipCord

Some Cool Pics.

I need to get my ass in gear and start doin more dead lifts/hang cleans/ presses


----------



## winger

ChefX said:


> Did you know the number one exercise practiced by the old time strong men was the one handed clean and press?


I am going to do those soon. They just make sense.


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> I am going to do those soon. They just make sense.


Well you 2 faced sod:eek: (lol) you said I was mad when I started doing those presses earlier on in the year make your mind up:lift:


----------



## Captain Hero

samurai69 said:


> Many years ago, noted strongman and gym owner Sig Klein penned an article in Strength & Health about the "secret" exercise used by the old time European strongmen. Klein rose to fame in the teens and twenties, set a number of remarkable records in a variety of lifts, and remained active as a lifter and muscle display expert for many years. He married the daughter of Prof. Attilla, who trained Sandow, and he knew many or all of the oldtimers on a personal level. Hence, his insights are entitled to significant weight.
> 
> What was the "secret" exercise?
> 
> The repetition clean and press with a pair of heavy dumbbells. How heavy?
> 
> Klein suggested a goal of 75 pounders, for a dozen consecutive reps. And he noted that only a handful of men in North America would be able to meet that standard.
> 
> So if you are looking for a new twist to put some spark back into your training, give the two dumbbell clean and press a try. And if you find yourself getting bigger, stronger and thicker throughout the entire body, don't blame me--blame Sig Klein!


Sigmund Klein hes got an awesome build for the time, what a legend!


----------



## ChefX

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Well you 2 faced sod:eek: (lol) you said I was mad when I started doing those presses earlier on in the year make your mind up:lift:


I think you missed it... he said you were Mad/Gek/Insane despite doing them, not because of.


----------



## Captain Hero

Not sure if this is an old time lift but i like using sponge when doing wrist curls as it helps to focus the exercise more on your forearms/wrists. Have also seen people using sponge for Bench press, Dips etc.


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Well you 2 faced sod:eek: (lol) you said I was mad when I started doing those presses earlier on in the year make your mind up:lift:


Well that is because ChefX posted it..........lol.........jk, mate.


----------



## ChefX

winger said:


> Well that is because ChefX posted it..........lol.........jk, mate.


Trying to get me in trouble again? LOL


----------



## winger

ChefX said:


> Trying to get me in trouble again? LOL


Again?.............opsie. No its ok, OSC has thick skin.........not!


----------



## samurai691436114498

Build a Massive Upper Back by Performing Bodybuilding's Forgotten Four

By: Curtis Schultz

One day, while training at my local gym, I spied young man who decided to break up the monotony with an unorthodox way of training. Who was this person disturbing the harmonious tranquillity of the gym's atmosphere? What was he doing? He was doing Power Snatches. And, I might add, he was doing them quite well. Others in the gym did not know what he was performing and their ignorance showed in their comments, "What's this guy think he's doing? That's not the way you do upright rows!" And the more obvious remark, "He's doing those shoulder press's all wrong!" After hearing this I took it upon myself to enlighten these bloated gym rats and self-proclaimed personal trainers who by the way where all "certified." I explained that he was performing a variation of an Olympic lift called the "Snatch." Most specifically he was performing the Power Snatch. "What's a snatch?" Was their reply. Yep, Personal Trainers, what a gas!

WHERE DID THEY COME FROM?

Why didn't my gym cohorts know what this guy was doing? Well, most do not know what true weightlifting is, or, for that matter, the benefits in muscular development and strength these types of movements can lead too. Whew! That was a mouth full. But, it's true. Most who pump iron, do not know the difference in Olympic lifting, powerlifting, sport training, or true competitive bodybuilding.

Olympic weightlifting should not be confused with powerlifting, weight-training, bodybuilding, or sport-specific training. Powerlifting is performing a maximum lift in the squat, bench press, and deadlift during competition . Standard weight training uses resistance type equipment such as free weights, or machines for general fitness. Sport-specific training encompasses all FOUR lifting techniques: powerlifting, weight-training, bodybuilding with agility, speed and quickness drills to develop athletes for an individual sport. Bodybuilding is the art of aesthetic development using free weights, machines and cardio equipment for show presentation.

The Olympics have been in existence since 1896, that's a little over 100 years since its conception. Most individuals who workout have no clue that the Olympics have a medal round for weightlifting. This style of weightlifting has been a major event in the Olympics since the beginning. Olympic lifts, over the years, have changed though. Just as the football helmet has evolved from a leather cap to the hard covering that players use today, so has Olympic lifting evolved.

Did you know that Olympic weightlifting has developed into the most complete, widely practiced strength sport in the world today? You thought I was going to say bodybuilding, didn't you? No, not even close. I said strength sport. Even though powerlifting is considered a strength sport - Olympic lifting is the main one. What about bodybuilding? Isn't it a strength sport too? Well, when you're in the gym lifting then yes it is. But, hold on a minute. Before you get upset, what may be of interest to you is that bodybuilding, in its conception, used to have strength feats, such as weightlifting, as part of the physique presentation. The funny thing is that the strength feats performed, in early bodybuilding shows, where Olympic lifts. Eventually, the lifts were taken out and what you see today is what bodybuilding has become.

OLYMPIC STYLE

Olympic weight lifting consists of two lifts. The two hand Snatch and the two hand Clean & Jerk. The Snatch is an overhead lift consisting of lifting the barbell from the floor to overhead in one motion, and the Clean & Jerk is done by lifting the barbell from the floor in two stages. The first stage is from the floor to the shoulders, called the clean, and then second stage is overhead in a split or lunge position.

BENEFITS

Using Olympic exercises in your bodybuilding training creates tremendous physique development. Here are just a few of the advantages derived from Olympic lifts. Coordination, balance, concentration, flexibility, speed development, and most importantly, for bodybuilders, great upper body thickness! That's right amigo's, I said "thick". If you want a thick upper back, and wide shoulders that will envy even Ronnie Coleman, then these exercises should be added into your bodybuilding regimen.

The four lifts described below are Olympic auxiliary lifts. These lifts usually start slowly and finish fast and dynamically. These lifts should be performed under control. So keep the bar off your thighs with no wild, jerking, or bouncing motions.

Snatch High Pull

Start position: Place the barbell on the floor, then place your feet under the bar. Bend over and grab the bar, both hands about 6-8 inches wider then your shoulders with an over hand grip. Now flatten your back, chest out, head up with eyes looking straight ahead. Lock your arms. Your hips should be higher than your knees but lower then your shoulders.

Finish position: Start to squeeze the bar off the floor, make sure to keep the hips higher than the knees and lower than the shoulders and back flat while moving the bar. As the bar gets above the knees start accelerating the bar speed, and as it gets closer to your upper thigh, explode with as much force as you can pulling the bar up to your rib cage, extending up on your toes and at the same time shrugging your shoulders. Recover and repeat.

Clean High Pull

Start and finish position: Same as the above. The only difference is hand placement on the bar. Bend over and grab the bar in an over-hand grip wider than shoulder width--almost to the end of the bar.

Push Press

Start and finish position: Stand erect, grab the bar slightly wider than your shoulders with the bar resting on your shoulders and clavicles. Begin by bending your knees. Now, very quickly, drive your legs up, pushing the bar off your shoulders with your arms and your leg drive. The bar should be directly over your head. Try these three words to help you, DIP. DRIVE. PUSH.

Jerk or Split Jerk

Start and finish position: Grab the bar slightly wider than shoulder width and rest the bar on your shoulders and clavicles. Bend your knees and drive your legs pushing the bar up with your arms. This will explode you up on your toes. As the bar passes your head one leg goes forward, the other leg goes back immediately into a lunge. As your feet hit the ground your arms lockout the weight over head. To recover, push back with your front foot and step up with the back foot with the bar still overhead. Then lower the bar to the shoulders. Remember, the first initial dip of the legs is done slowly, and then the splitting with the legs is done extremely fast.

Make it Routine

Implement this routine on non-consecutive days--once every ten to fourteen days adding weight when needed.

Day 1

Snatch High Pull

Warm-up 1 x 45 (bar) x 5

1 x 75 x 3

1 x 85 x 3

2 x 95 x 3

Push Press

Warm-up 1 x 45 (bar) x 5

1 x 85 x 3

1 x 95 x 3

2 x 100 x 3 Day 2

Clean High Pull

1 x 45 (bar) x 5

1 x 75 x 3

1 x 85 x 3

2 x 95 x 3

Jerk

1 x 45 (bar) x 5

1 x 85 x 3

1 x 90 x 3

2 x 95 x 3

After a couple weeks of executing the movements you will find out

you have muscles in places you never thought you had. Remember, everything benefits from getting Olympic and most specially the upper back, shoulders, and trapezoids. Perform these exercises in your bodybuilding routine and watch your upper body explode into incredible thickness that will make Ronnie Coleman envious. Well, maybe not, but at least everyone in your gym. So, keep pumping and give me one more rep!

Note:

Many explosive exercises involve a maximum or near maximum rate of force. This high-velocity, specific movement training produce the best gains for strength and power sports. Then how does this entail to bodybuilding and physique development? Well, even the novice weight-training enthusiast knows that more strength means more muscle and more muscle usually offers bigger muscles. In any movement the speed of the exercise influences the muscle recruitment sequence. This is your percentage of slow twitch-to-fast twitch muscle fibers and your ability to recruit those muscles during exercise. Explosive strength training can be performed by using heavy weights with great force and speed to using heavy weights in your slow movements and then utilizing your fast speed movement with a lighter weight. The muscle hypertrophy caused by heavy training includes growth from slow and fast twitch muscle fibers. But, in contrast, the muscle hypertrophy from explosive training is primarily fast twitch fibers and this also increases neural activation.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Nice pic of frank zane doing abdominal vacum, dont see it any more


----------



## samurai691436114498

Bulk and balance IMO


----------



## ChefX

samurai69 said:


> Nice pic of frank zane doing abdominal vacum, dont see it any more


HEY! I suggest that in all my materials! LOL


----------



## samurai691436114498

ChefX said:


> HEY! I suggest that in all my materials! LOL


sorry cX, ment in *photographs* LOL


----------



## ChefX

hahaha samurai no worries I was just goofing around as well.


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> Again?.............opsie. No its ok, OSC has thick skin.........not!


I think its you with the thick skin....or should we say fat skin...:eek: ...mr doughboy.:eek: 

Nice pics samurai,look familular wer`ve I seen them before,lol


----------



## samurai691436114498

Some of you may already now some of these as some are in ebooks etc

a pat on the back if you do your are obviously listening,lol.

Take 3-10 desicated liver tabs every hour(dont use too late will keep you

awake) and 1 pint of water every hour,this has been written about in an

ebook,but known about this for years,you can put as much as 7lbs on in 2

weeks or so they say never got round to trying,its just like using high

androgens as the body soaks up the water.

1 pint of water drunk after every bodypart trained,read with this one that

you can put on a couple of pounds in a single workout.

5-10 liver&yeast tabs every hour,this really pumps up the muscles and fills

them out.

1 pint of milk with every meal,very old skool was used before supps

became the rage,now adays you could just have a small protein shake

with each meal.

Hot bovril style drinks(I use/prefare sainsburys own make less salt)were

used to up cals and protein and give energy and rejuvenate the lifter in

days gone by,you get upto 10gms protein per cup depeneding on how

strong you make it.

alot of lifters used to eat a pound or two of meat at each meal to gain

weight sometimes as much as 8 lbs aday was eaten,what they didnt

realise was that it was the natural occuring creatine in the red meat that

was helping with the weight gain.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Another from OSC, I forgot about these, but have a book, 100 high intensity ways to improve your body building, that advocates the same.

Another classic way to gain weight was to train legs mega hard to

stimulate the whole body and hormonal system,and the way they did it

breathing squats supersetted with pullovers.

You start with a weight you can squeeze out about 12 reps but your not

after 12 you need 20 so after each reps you take 5 deep belly busting

breaths and then rep and breaths and rep and so on till you have by some

divine inspiration have got 20 reps,rack the weight collapse,thow up etc

then procede to doing a set of dumbbell pullovers across a bench for the

same number of reps.

You will know you have had a workout after this one and if you feel like

you can do it again then you held back like a pussy,this routine takes a

hell of a lot out of you and you should know all about that after the 2 sets.


----------



## samurai691436114498

This is just a good idea

For those that have trouble eating or gaining weight try adding ice cream

or peanut butter to your shakes to increase cals,with the ice cream one

chill a thermos flask over night in the freezer and mix enough to fill it and

just sip ice cold protein shakes from it all day long.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Larry Scott "The Legend"

This is a great article, very worth reading !!

by

Alan Palmieri

www.PalmieriBodybuilding.com To see the pictures accompanying this go here, worth looking at

For years, the "The Legend" himself, Larry Scott ruled supreme over bodybuilding. He took no prisoners as he dominated every aspect of the sport. The first Mr. Olympia in history, the first multiple winner of the title and the first Mr. America, Mr. Universe, Mr. Olympia winner was unstoppable and untouchable. Even today, almost thirty years later, Larry Scott is a personality in bodybuilding people still seek information from and about.

There may very well have been more articles and stories done on Larry Scott than any bodybuilder in the entire history of the sport. Larry did and continues to recognize and appreciate his fans. This is something almost all of the greats from the "Golden Era" do. Sadly the same can't be said about some of today's stars that seem more interested in the dollar. Times have changed I know, whereas back in the 60's bodybuilders had to work a regular job to make a living in addition to training. Today, professional bodybuilders have the luxury of making a living from their sport.

Larry was born and raised of Mormon faith in Idaho. Not new to fans of Larry's is the fact he lives in Utah. The first magazine photos of Larry appeared in a publication called "Tomorrow's Man." Of course he was featured and dominated not only the covers but also the contents of all bodybuilding magazines of the 1960's.

Some articles have been written about Larry's personal life, his marriage to the beautiful Rachel Ichikawa and his family. Simply out of respect for Larry and his family, I've decided not to go into that aspect of his life. Seems to me we often pry too much into the lives of people that are considered "high profile' and when it comes to bodybuilding there is no profile higher than that of the "The Legend."

As anyone who knew Larry growing up could attest, prior to him pumping iron or seeing early photos of him, he gave no physical indication of bodybuilding greatness at all. He was thin, narrow shouldered and short in stature. I guess you might say all indications were he was a genetic shrimp but&#8230; as we all know that was definitely not the case. Being too small for football and too short for basketball, Larry made the gymnastic squad. He soon became an outstanding tumbler and later specialized on the trampoline. In fact he was so proficient on the trampoline that while he was still in high school he toured with the Idaho State College Gymnastic Team.

1956, Larry's senior year in high school, is when he saw his first bodybuilding magazine and started working out with weights. To start with, he rigged up some old axle wheels that he found in a dump. In 1958 Larry made the move to California and started training at Bert Goodrich's Hollywood Gym. While training at Bert's Larry met Lou Degni who at that time was one of the best-built men in bodybuilding. Degni whose professional name is Mark Forest, the movie star made several movies and was getting a good reputation in Hollywood. Larry credits Degni with giving him many good training ideas.

Larry didn't waste any time once he arrived in California. It would probably be better stated to say he didn't have any free time once he got to the "Golden Coast." He was living in North Hollywood and was employed as an electronics technician with Waugh Engineering. He also attended Valley College where he majored in Electronics Engineering. Add all that to his schedule along with his workouts and you can top it off by including recreational activities like golf and surfing. Tell me that wasn't a full load!

Soon Larry joined Vince's Gym and developed a deep and mutual friendship with the owner, "The Iron Guru" Vince Gironda. Over the years Vince and Larry both gained recognition from their relationship and forged a strong friendship. On top of everything else Larry was involved in, he took a part in a movie titled "Muscle Beach Party." I remember reading about it in Muscle Builder Magazine and couldn't wait for it to hit the theaters. In fact, to date the movie and myself, the first time I saw it was at a drive-in. That was the first release in my area. You know&#8230; there is a chance some readers might not be old enough to remember what a drive-in is. I thought it was a great movie, still do and watch it from time to time as I purchased it on tape.

Larry had the looks, charisma, charm, and fan support like no one else in the sport. His popularity extended outside the ranks of bodybuilding into the main stream. His demeanor was accepted in all segments and those meeting Larry never forgot him. He had an almost cult like following. People who never met Larry were totally committed to him.

Perhaps best know for his outstanding arm and shoulder development, by 1964 Larry's physique was considered the absolute best in bodybuilding&#8230;ever! He was also one of the first "champions" people listened to when he talked about nutrition and its importance in bodybuilding. I'm sure others said it before but Larry made it something special when he said, "Success in bodybuilding is 75% to 80% nutrition," People like Gypsy Booth, Rheo H. Blair, Vince Gironda, and others were talking about nutrition for years but it didn't seem to mean as much as when Larry said it.

Larry's association with both Blair and Gironda caused a real change in the way bodybuilders viewed their overall programs. All of a sudden nutrition became just as important as training. Although supplements had been around for a long time, once people found out Larry was using a protein powder, everyone had to have it, and not just any brand either, the brand Scott was using.

Famous in some circles already and always controversial, Rheo H. Blair (whose real name was Irving Johnson), was the nutrition advisor for Larry Scott, Don Howorth and many other bodybuilders. Vince Gironda and Blair collaborated on nutrition a lot until something came between them. Vince went his way and Rheo went his. Anyway, it was Blair's protein Scott was taking. Reportedly he consumed 2 cups of Blair's protein powder in heavy cream, 4 quarts of milk daily along with pre-digested amino acids and his normal meals. It is Larry Scott who has been credited with coining the phrase, "You need maximum nutrition to achieve maximum results."

It seems champions always lead the way. Leadership is a quality found in champions. Larry Scott was a leader as well as a champion. He chartered new courses for others who followed. Look carefully at pictures of Scott's physique when he was in his prime. What you see, if you study closely, is almost unbelievable.

A lot of different articles have been written about Larry training routines, some accurate and others the figment of someone's imagination. The truth is Larry followed several different programs. Larry gives an excellent account of his training in his book "Loaded Guns". If you haven't read it you need to find a copy. It's a great book and a "must have" for any fan of Larry Scott's. Everyone knows Larry made the Preacher Bench, used at Vince's Gym, famous (thus some have called it the Scott Bench), but there are a lot of other things true fans of Larry's may not know. He presents a lot of valuable information in "Loaded Guns".

Preacher Dumbbell Curls Preacher Barbell Curls

Larry is best known for his spectacular biceps, triceps, and deltoid development. Even though, over the years he has followed many different programs, his arm routine has been witnessed and documented on many occasions. Here is one account of how Larry actually trained.

On this particular day, Larry was going to be working his arms. Naturally he was at Vince's Gym. His workouts are fast, diligent, focused, and productive. On this day here is what Larry did.

Biceps were worked first; he began his workout performing Dumbbell Preacher Curls. He made certain to keep his elbows in closer so the bells are actually wider than his shoulders. Larry gets a full contraction and extension on each movement with no cheating. He used 60 lbs dumbbells for 6 reps and performed three burns at the conclusion of each set. Immediately after each set of Dumbbell Preacher Curls he went on to perform Barbell Preacher Curls. Again gripping the bar so his hands are wider than shoulder width and the elbows are in closer. 6 reps followed by three burns at the end of each set were performed. Larry went back and forth from the Dumbbell Preacher Curls and Barbell Preacher Curls performing six reps of each until he completed six sets. After performing one set each of Dumbbell Preacher Curls and Barbell Preacher Curls Larry rested for about 1 to 1 ½ minutes before continuing on with his next set.

Next up was Reverse Preacher Curls. Using an EZ Curl Bar, loaded with 85 lbs on it, Larry preformed four straight sets in strict fashion. Once again his movements are performed in rhythmic motion. Larry uses a medium grip, and again does each rep with a full extension and full contraction followed by three burns at the end of each set.

Triceps are next on the agenda. First up are Lying Triceps Extensions with an EZ Curl Bar. Larry lowered the bar to his eyes and then pressed it up using only the power of his triceps. The elbows are locked out on each rep and three burns are added at the end of each set of eight reps.

Immediately after performing one set of Lying Triceps Extensions he moved to Kneeling Pulley Extensions for eight reps followed by three burns. In this movement, Larry rests his elbows on a low bench and keeps them in close to his head.

Kneeling Pulley Extensions

Back and forth he goes until a total of 6 x 8 are performed. His final Triceps exercise is the One Arm Triceps Kickback using a dumbbell for 4 to 6 sets of 8 to 10 reps.

This completes Larry's workout for his arms. He used heavy weights and moved quickly from movement to movement taking only long enough to catch his breath between each set.

Larry's Arm Workout

Exercise Sets Reps Weight

Biceps:

Dumbbell Preacher Bench Curls 6 6 60 lbs

Super-set with

Barbell Preacher Bench Curls 6 6 130 lbs

Preacher Bench Reverse Curls

with EZ Curl Bar 4 8 85 lbs

Triceps:

Lying Triceps Press 6 8 185 lbs

Super-ser with

Kneeling Pulley Extensions 6 8 130 lbs

One Arm Triceps Kickbacks 4-6 8-10 60 lbs

This my friend is one heck of a demanding workout! Don't think so&#8230; try it! Larry uses incredible intensity in his workouts. He once said, "Every rep is a set and every set is a rep". This perhaps best defines the focus and mental concentration he calls into play while performing his workouts. Larry's movements are smooth and deliberate, not jerky and form is incredible.

When one thinks of bodybuilding and Larry Scott it is difficult to do so without also thinking about Vince Gironda, Rheo H. Blair, and Joe Weider. There always seems to be an association between them. Good or bad, it's a very select group and names that not only are part of bodybuilding but will be forever recorded in the annals of bodybuilding history as champions, leaders, and innovators.

Joe Weider "Trainer of Champions"

Vince Giornda "The Iron Guru" and Larry Scott "The Legend"

The last time I spoke with Larry I was working on the "Vince Gironda Legend And Myth" CD. I hadn't seen or spoken with him in many years. When I called I was deeply grateful when he remembered who I was. We proceeded to spend a few moments reminiscing of the "Good Old Days". It's always nice to know someone that has the celebrity Larry does is also thoughtful and humble enough to not only remember but also say a few kind words to someone they have not seen or heard from in years. That's Larry!

I wanted to include some of Larry's comments in my project because I know Vince thought a lot of Larry and Larry felt the same way about Vince. In fact, a great many photos of Larry working out that have been published in various magazines were taken at Vince's Gym. This was no small task for a photographer as Vince's was a dark place. The lighting was very poor for photography purposes. Still it was Larry who insisted they be taken at Vince's. Some may not think much of that but it shows Larry's respect for Vince. Along with a lot of things Larry once said. "Humility, not arrogance is the true mark of a champion". Larry Scott is a true champion.

Here is my interview with Larry that I did for the "Vince Gironda Legend And Myth" CD.

AP: Larry, thank you for taking the time to talk with me. I am working on a project updating my book on Vince. I know that Vince was very cantankerous but he was always very good to me. He would tell people not to call but always allowed me to do so. He sent me all his courses and would take a lot of time talking to me about training and nutrition. He would also give me updates on your training and the progress you were making. I believe that you are probably one of the most famous of all that came out of Vince's. I would just like to pick your mind a little and get some comments from you about your relationship with Vince because it appeared there was a special chemistry between you two.

LS: Well, as you are probably aware I think it was your southern accent that endeared you to Vince. He could be a hard guy to get along with and could make people nervous. We never socialized at all. Vince had a lot of knowledge and professionally we were close and I would go to him all the time when I had any questions about training and something I was trying to figure out. Vince was always really good about giving me ideas. He was very knowledgeable about physiques in that he wouldn't give you an idea and just say, "you got to do this," he would say, "try this." Then I would take it and try it and let him know whether or not it worked. So our relationship in that regard was very good. Sometimes he would make me nervous because he could be so unpredictable in his emotional outbursts he made me feel like he was a walking time bomb or something. Never knowing when he was going to go off. I remember the very first time I met him, I walked into his health club and I guess I must have had, you know, kind of a big head. I managed to appear in one magazine and I walked in and I said "how do you do, my name is Larry Scott." I must have said it in a way, that sounded like: "Hey, here I am," because Vince said "so what!"

AP: Typical Vince Gironda fashion.

LS: Well, that kind of defines our relationship. Then when I won the California contest, some of the guys came back to the gym and said, "Larry won," and Vince said, "he didn't deserve it." They said, "What do you mean he didn't deserve it?" "He looked great!" Vince said, "He wasn't ready physiologically." Maybe I wasn't and maybe I needed to pay the price first and he paid the price and knew what he was talking about. It all kind of, I don't know, defines the relationship we had.

When I moved back to Utah, and I would go back to take photos for Joe Weider, I would always insist that we would take them at Vince's Gym. Joe would say that it was too dark in there, "it's not a good light Larry." I would say I would just like to do it because I always wanted to help keep Vince in the limelight as well as I could because he had given me a lot of advice, a lot of which I wasn't aware of. I was ah, shocked, that's almost the right word. At one point later on I had told Vince: "If you can give me all your booklets, I will design an ad for you, to put in MuscleMag International that will help sell your booklets." One that I think would be better because I had seen the one he had in there currently and I could see some of the things I knew about marketing were not being utilized in his ads. I thought I could help him. In order for me to do that I needed to know what the content of each one was so I could pick out "hot buttons" out of each one to use in the ad. Vince sent them to me and I started to read them and I was amazed to see how many things he had in his books that I thought I had come up with on my own. I had taken credit for them, not intentionally, I just thought they were mine, but they were actually his ideas he had about training. I was pretty amazed at that.

I guess out of thanks, appreciation, I went back to Vince's for a photo session and he took me in the back and he showed me where he had hung a sign that said, Larry Scott's Dressing Room. I could not believe it. I just could not believe that he would ever do something like that. He never ever gave me the indication that he would ever do something like that. I was flabbergasted. So that kind of shows you the relationship we had.

AP: The times Vince and I talked on the phone about you he was always very complimentary. He always had positive things to say about you and how hard you would work. He would get on my case quite often; in fact he even hung up on me one time, typical Vince style. I tried to call him back for about three days and he refused to take my phone call. Finally he took it and I said, "well you hung up on me last time Vince." He said, "If you start I'll hang up on you again!"

LS: A lot of the things he did I would like to have had the courage to do.

AP: Larry how about some of the valuable lessons Vince passed on to you about training or anything else. Do you have any you would like to share?

LS: I remember when I competed in a Los Angeles contest, I took third. There was one chap in there named Franklin Jones, he won the Most Muscular. Three months later I went into the Mr. California contest. My sole intention was just winning the Most Muscular; I thought I could do that. I didn't think I had any chance of winning but I did want to win Most Muscular. In the meantime, Vince had helped me with my posing and it made a tremendous difference. I won the California contest and it was an absolute shock, total shock. When I didn't get fifth I gave up because I knew I wasn't even going to be in the running. When I got first I was dumbfounded.

Just a short while ago, a guy by the name of Ron Kosloff, who is a real fan of Vince Gironda's, sent me a video of Vince's posing routine. I had never seen Vince's posing routine. My posing was based on what Vince taught me. A lot of things, after you have done them for so many years you begin to think you came up with the ideas yourself. I watched the video of his posing routine and I'm telling you, they were the poses I did. The way he went from one pose to the next, I learned that from Vince. I'm a lot more of a fan or product of Vince's then I ever realized, so I can't say enough about Vince. I can't say enough about his knowledge.

He helped me a lot. I learned the down the rack dumbbell system for shoulders. I couldn't get big in my shoulders. I had tried all the things in the magazines and they didn't work for me, I had to put on more meat because I wasn't as big as some of the others. Vince taught me that down the rack system for deltoids which really helped me put on some extra weight in my shoulders which I needed so badly.

Vince led me to the Preacher Bench. I had never heard of the Preacher Bench. It was a funny looking little bench in his gym and I didn't like working biceps, I was more into triceps. He led me over to the Preacher Bench and showed me how to use it. It became a bone of contention between us because I got to where I used it so much that whenever I did an article for Joe Weider that talked about arms I would take him over to that bench. Joe is a real creative guy and he called it the Scott Bench. Boy, I tell you, I had fits over this. The first time the article came out in the Weider magazine and it said, the "Scott Preacher Bench," Vince put it up on his bulletin board and put a big red line through it and wrote "bull****" under it. I said, "Vince, I didn't write that." Yeah, right he said.

AP: If I am not mistaken the Easton Brothers Gym had the original Preacher Bench.

LS: Yes, they are the ones that actually created it.

AP: You are the one that made the bench famous. I can't remember a time when you did not have name recognition with the bench.

LS: I guess I popularized it. There were a couple of things about it I didn't like so when I got out to California I asked Vince for his permission to remanufacture those pieces and change it. I didn't say anything about changing; I wouldn't dare say that to him. I asked him if I could manufacture them and he gave me his permission. I changed some things on them. After so long in the business you learn to improve on things if you can but Vince was the foundation of where it all came from.

AP: There toward the end I had heard that Vince's Gym really hit on some hard times and he eventually sold all his equipment for something like twenty thousand dollars, did you hear anything about that?

LS: Yes, I did know about that, and I was sick when I heard he sold all his dumbbells and all his equipment for five grand. I would never have even dared to offer him anything like that. I would have loved to have had those.

AP: Boy oh boy. Gosh, just the Preacher, Scott Bench that he had would have easily brought five to ten thousand itself. That is really sad.

LS: It was sad. As a matter of fact, I told Vince I was going to and help him. I was going to put together a special fund raiser for Vince and I was trying to get all the guys, you know; bodybuilders, movie stars, etc. to come. I wanted to help him raise cash and pay off some bills. Of all the actors that worked out there, and I won't mention names of those that wouldn't help, but the one that was positive and willing to pitch in was Clint Eastwood. A lot of the bodybuilders were but I couldn't get any of the actors that trained at Vince's. Vince had a lot of friends and people that spoke highly of him.

I remember one day when Clint Eastwood was in Vince's training, he was doing side laterals I think, for his shoulders. I said "Clint, come here and let me show you how to do this to make a lot more progress." He said, "Oh man, I'm leaving you make me tired." He wasn't very motivated.

I remember Clint Walker from the Cheyenne series trained at Vince's quite a lot. There were a lot of people that trained at Vince's, mainly movie stars and bodybuilders. At one time, there were four Mr. Americas training there at the same time. Most of the guy's who were training for physique contests had to work during the day so most of the actors were there around midday.

AP: Well Larry, you have certainly provided a great amount of information and I am deeply grateful for your time. Are there any last comments you would like to add about Vince or Vince's Gym?

LS: Some may think it didn't look like much but boy that gym had class. All the pieces were leather covered. Although it was dark inside, in the spring or when it would rain and water would come running down the hill (behind Vince's), we would have to walk around in bare feet; we were walking in water. The pieces (equipment), were tailored, I mean they were just good pieces. If you go to some gyms today the equipment is not made for the body, not the way it should work. The equipment at Vince's were tailored for the guy who knew what he was doing. I always trained there when I went to California, it was a great club.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Had to borrow this as its been a forum name of mine

In mythology, Prometheus, the brother of Atlas, stole the fires of heaven. His contributions to mankind were earlier making with clay the first man and woman, and giving to mankind later the fires he had stolen from heaven; teaching mankind the use of plants, with their medicinal power; and teaching the cultivation of the ground.

Book 2 Chapter 2 ...

This chapter will allow the trainer to leap forward using a symbolic Prometheus Link.

Here, we have to carefully reconstruct your lethargic neuro-pathways ... not we ... YOU!

If you listen, you'll find rapid muscle and strength gains beyond your wildest imagination. But first you must give this method at least a month. Its basis is to recondition your neural and brain patterns into absolute control of every rep. Okay, here comes 'ego death' . . . you must train lighter.

The Promethean fires of heavan have their price.

________________________________________________

There are three MUSCLE PULSING DYNAMICS techniques available for 'Neuro Efferent Recon' (reconstruction) and reprogramming:

A. 3-5 second contractions and extensions.

B. Total stop pause.

C. Triple half and full rep or 21 method.

These methods selected as you choose, allow you to gear into OMNI possible brain neuro-transmitter power, and concentration. They do more than create maximum muscle contraction.

The methods force the 'cause' of maximum muscle contraction to ignite, doing more than just delivering an intensity of workload. The techniques activate the control of that workload and release analgesic brain endorphins.

Endorphins which in the set/rep exercise cycle allow complete muscle/mental potential control. These are the best kinesiological ways you can measure or make necessary command adjustments for continued progress:

____________________________________________

A) 3-5 SECOND CONTRACTIONS AND EXTENSIONS:

For this you'll need a clock with a 60-second arm. Both contraction and extension of the resistance movement take a minimum of 3 to 5 seconds to take place on each rep in full range of velocity control action.

There is no way you can cheat, or use momentum, thereby robbing the muscle fibers of action. The burn is vicious, but safe, the pump after 3 sets is incredible. But the weights must be lighter.

Very rapidly in a few weeks, those on this method once conditioned to it, find new size and thickness. And more importantly, you're using your old poundages - really using them for the first time in your total muscle contractile life.

Added plus:

If you're resting properly, with maxi nutrition, you can't and won't go stale. Because you are stunning your muscles, not your emotions and endocrine system.

______________________________________________

B) TOTAL STOP PAUSE:

If you're not using the 3-5 second method, and are satisfied with your contractile performance try this:

Every third rep, stop at some point in the lifting action. If you can't then the weight is too heavy.

A resistance that is under total neural or PSYCHO-BLAST power should be able to be stopped at any point in the exercise.

If it can't, it's not under control, therefore, too heavy.

Weights which are too heavy, hopefully I've proved, don't get maximum chemical reactions within the muscle . . . no train, no gain. Right?

If you agree, then you understand this "bloody principle", as pop Bodybuilding magazine publisher Bob Kennedy might put it.

_______________________________________________

C) TRIPLE HALF AND FULL REP OR 21 METHOD:

Simple to do, but a devastating vascular blow-out action is this method. The ultimate intensity reprogrammed, it's performed doing 7 reps half way, 7 reps the other half of the action, then 7 total complete full reps, or working to 7 fulls before you add more weight. Nasty, but vitalized intense PSYCHO BLASTING.

______________________________________________

These methods or 'Prometheus Link' will reconnect you to your brain.

Once the hook-up is made, stay that way, in control. The gains in short order will come.

If you're not getting stronger, or endurance of counting reps isn't changing - then you're not recuperating metabolically between workouts. Or, something else outside the workout area has drained your emotional or physical energies.

You must gain a slight edge each training session, even if only half a rep.

Keep records to reassure yourself with comments. Example:

"10 reps, hard".

"10 reps, easy".

" Go to . . . 11 reps, must next workout."

Become a crazed dedicated 'PSYCHO-BLASTER' and take control of your training . . . love it, and love yourself, even if you fail.

Your muscles will do as you tell them . . . if you tell them, and it's in the realm of their capacities.

"YOU . . . develop that capacity."

" DO IT ! "

Next comes what to look for in exercise performance . . . how bodyparts function, and differ:

BODYPART PSYCHO-BLASTING

Getting the stress back on to the muscles and away from joints, neuro-ego fields, and lack of concentration requires the already explained modes of:

A) 3-5 Second Stimulus

B) Total Stop Check

C) Triple or 21 Method Control.

As the bodyparts are discussed with related exercises they will be rated to suited modes of programming. Most muscle building moves will accept all modes.

Some due to leverage may not, because the joint is put in a too precarious or awkward position. This will be explained.

Targeting first . . . Nautilus Machines (or their copies and similar mechanized apparatus):

Without entering a specific breakdown of each, any Nautilus Machine as developed by Arthur Jones is the finest muscle belly building stressor instrument for the bodypart involved.

Free weights at certain points in any lifting tension allow relaxation of stress (not a bad thing, but according to Jones a disadvantage for maximum effect).

Jones, on his machines installed a special cam which jumps all leverage loss. this gives constant stress, with no release on the muscle's contractile force, directing total isolation, making cheating difficult (but it is possible).

Pitfalls:

Any kind of momentum in restricted movements can damage tendons, because they register the shock of starting and stopping.

This is very prevalent on older Jones Nautilus units in the bicep-tricep, mid-spinal region, and knee joint. The machines also do not allow balancing or stabilizing factors to correlate as free weights do.

Example:

It requires a certain compound interplay of muscle groups to do a standing press . . . you're not developing support power when you restrict or isolate action of motion, as his compound lateral-pressing unit does.

Using Nautilus properly will later allow for the reconditioning of these areas. But few people truly understand Jones' creations and their magnitude of exquisite performance factors.

To some reading this, it may seem I just put my foot in my mouth, reversing the meaning of PSYCHO-BLAST which is isolation of a muscle group, Jones' Nautilus machines (or their brothers in kind like Cybex etc.) do it better, right?

Absolutely.

But, I'm not talking about isolation. The issue is maximum control over contractile forces, no matter what resistance form you use.

That includes free weights or machines, the gap is neuro-muscular coordination . . . I want, you want . . . OMNI control stimulation, whether the leverage is directed, redirected, whatever, Nautilus and the many competitive fitness industry manufactured almost copies are subject to this performance just as all resistance training is.

Best modes for use on mechano-pumpers:

(A), ( B) , ©, Good.

Nautilus is the finest, beyond doubt. But free weights which can be visually viewed, and physically handled will probably always remain 'king'.

Therefore, they get the 'lion's share' of attention in our framework.

Very few if any 'neuro-ego types' last very long in the Nautilus and industry apparatus substitutes brotherhood environment of super scientific specificity.

Remember again, any units, free or machine, were made first to measure, then to develop using the force of 'WILL', all new potential.

'WILL POWER' and attention span make this work only . . . so pick your own IRON LOVER for MUSCULAR INTERCOURSE . . . but PSYCHO BLAST, and big muscles and strength 'will come'.

BODYPARTS PSYCHO BLAST MOLDING USING STANDARD EQUIPMENT

(Note:

Compound refers to additional muscle groups being involved. Letter and number next to bodypart represents the spinal column vertebral area of the controlling nerve which stimulates that bodypart. See Chapter 5 'Chiropractic Connection'. C-Cervical, T-Thoracic, L-Lumbar, S-Sacrum.)

SHOULDERS (Deltoids) C5,6

Exercises in general for shoulder work are: Pressing (Compound); Laterals with dumbbells or cables (Isolation); Upright Rowing (Compound) ... main muscle group is deltoid.

Reinforcement tracking:

In all forms of overhead pressing lean into and under the bar or dumbbells - not back or away from the resistance upward line of stress.

Modes - A, B, C.

Dumbbell Side Laterals require great care, for toughest interaction on the middle of the deltoid tilting forward is necessary at the waist. When the weights are raised arms semilocked one quarter of the way, the pinkie knuckle should be twisted toward the ceiling. Finish the raise and hold for the count of two, at shoulder parallel (stay slightly tilted forward).

VINCE GIRONDA

The pioneer of this movement is the immortal 'Iron Guru' Vince Gironda. And as a historical sport note, 'Iron Guru' was a name this author gave Vince in a feature article about him . . . long before

training instructors attempted to call themselves Gurus. Vince was 'the real thing'.

The famous Vince Gironda Window Bench, an incline with a hole in the center at head level was especially developed to impede cheating. Side laterals were performed on it prone or face down

(in hole) and prevented torso sway.

More effective than dumbbell side laterals are all forms of cable pulley work with one arm using the same raise procedures . . .

Modes - A (must), B, C, in all lateral shoulder deltoid training.

Pitfalls:

Certain trainers, because of their particular tendon connections, cannot do compound movements like Press Behind the Neck, or Upright Rowing barbell motions. Their ligament and tendons rub on top of each other, snapovers and severe pain result.

If this happens to you, don't do them.

If you hear popping within a joint, find out why, or discover an exercise which does not cause this to happen.

Never perform extra-heavy training actions for frontal shoulders and chest in the same workout.

This is aimed at the 'neuro-power egos' . . . too much strain is incurred by the joint. You're safe with reps, in control, for at least 8 ... no less definitely so in pressing behind the neck.

Kinesiology:

Deltoids have three sections: Front (Anterior); Side (Lateral); Rear (Posterior). Chest training and overhead pressing work mainly frontal, some lateral - and in the case of a 'good military press' parts of the rear act to stabilize the overhead lockout.

Side Laterals leaning or totally bent over initiate the center and rear delts strongly.

CHEST

(Pectorals) CS,6,7,8 T1

Exercises in general for chest work are:

All types of Bench Pressing on incline, flat, and decline angles-barbell or dumbbell (Compound) Laterals with dumbbells at same angles (Isolation); Parallel Bar dipping (Compound); Cable and Pulley Crossover action (Isolation) ... main muscle group is the pectorals.

Rib Cage expansion:

All types of barbell and dumbbell Pullovers (Compound).

Reinforcement tracking:

On the Bench Press with barbell the bar should be lowered to a point at the upper clavicle for maximum possible range which the bar permits. Elbows must point out, on all bench angles chosen.

Dumbbells provide a much wider range of pectoral action - but the barbell is preferred by those wishing to handle large (Compound) weight loads . . .

Modes - A, B, C.

Flat or Incline Dumbbell Laterals allow deeper stretch of the center pectoral insertion on any angle, to slightly below parallel is safest for the joint mechanism involved . . .

Mode - A.

Dipping somewhat imitates the decline version of pressing - but provides a much deeper stretch. If the trainer dips with chin in, and leans slightly forward, more of the total pectoral is involved. This exercise in its compound action is a major torso and athletic power builder . . .

Mode - A.

(Note:

Where certain modes of PSYCHO-BLAST are not suggested, the reason is severe possible strain of the joints involved. In most compound exercises this leverage situation does not occur. But with the pectoral-deltoid 'tie-in' smooth performance is uppermost to prevent tendon and ligament abuse.)

Cable Crossovers, leaning forward and standing, stress the pectoral center section.

Modes - A,B,C.

This includes all seated upright Pec Decks.

(As a sidelight of this, your author created the name 'Pec Deck' for the Dan Lurie Barbell Co. the first to use the term 'Pec Deck' in commercial advertising of the then popular apparatus in the early 1970's.)

Pullovers can over-stretch the shoulder joint capsule if done too far below the parallel to rear of head position.

A single dumbbell in the semi-stiff arm variety is slightly superior to the barbell for the correct beneficial rib cage heightening. There's less tension on the elbows which pure Stiffarm Barbell Pullovers have a tendency to over emphasize ... Mode A.

Pitfalls:

At no time ever when using the maxi

PSYCHO-BLAST technique for bench pressing in any free bar form should it be done without a spotter or backup. This is a life and death imperative piece of instruction.

NEVER, I repeat - NEVER, Barbell Bench Press without backup.

(The only possible exception is when using a Bench Press or Smith machine, which has a built-in set of stops for catching the weight every few inches. Benching inside an isometric/isotonic

cage with the low pegs set may also have a safety potential.)

Dumbbells are relatively safe - but care should be taken if they waver above your face. If the arms collapse with fatigue the results can be unpleasant.

On the incline and flat, they can be dropped without too much difficulty out to the sides. Here you have to carefully judge when total failure takes place. When you use controlled poundages, this is not difficult.

Additional information on the Flat Bench Press: Most trainers will always work too heavy in this exercise. They will place the bar at the highest point of the rib cage by personal option (no big deal).

But the important factor is, not quick starting the bar and letting it drop rapidly, only to rebound off the rib cage. That's extremely traumatizing on the shoulder joints . . . not today, but tomorrow- in the future due to micro accumulated collagenic vibrational induced and over stretch tears.

Plus, it robs the pecs of the available 'eccentric' stress stimulation . . . and that is a 'neuro-ego power' trick of deception.

Also, lifting your buttocks off the bench changes the leverage again. Back, remains flat on the bench otherwise you're doing declines.

Kinesiology:

Pectorals are a radially inserted muscle to fan-like spread attachment points up and down the breastbone on each side. Each pec originates from inside the upper arm at the shoulder joint.

Pressing works the outer pectoral sections where they careen into the shoulder and deltoid tie-in. Declines lower outside; Flats- center outside; Inclines- the direct tie-in.

Laterals work the center connection of the sternum at the same angle aspects.

Pullovers stretch and develop the muscles which hold the rib cage high, and interlock the Latissimus dorsi or upper back muscles into the torso reaction.

BACK

(Latissimus Dorsi) C6,7,8

Exercises in general for back work are:

Widegrip Pulldowns on lat machine (Compound); Wide-grip Chins (Compound); Widegrip Barbell Rowing motions (Compound). Variations of grip in all these movements . . . one and two arm Dumbbell Rowing (Compound); Seated Pulley work from above with handles long pull angle (Compound); Floor Pulley Rowing (Compound); Stiff Arm Pullovers (isolation).

Lower back and center Spinal Erector or Sacrospinalis muscles (Cl to L5) :

Deadlifts, bent legged (Compound), Deadlift, stiff legged (isolated-Relative); Hyperextensions (Isolated); Overhead lifting (Relative).

Reinforcement tracking:

All wide-grip overhead Pull-up and Pulldown actions stress the outer portion of the upper lat. Medium-grip activates more of the central Latissimus Dorsi. Close-grip work exerts a finer pull on the lower lat . . . pulling to the upper chest supplies the best range of movement in this exercise . . .

Modes - A,B,C.

Free weight Rowing involves the central lat and center back area called 'Trapezius'(C2,3,4). Single arm dumbbell Rowing with maximum stretching expends direct action on the lower lat insertion at the waistline (exceptional for shaping this area). Seated long pulley Rowing also stresses this section along with central lat development ... Modes - A,B,C.

Stiff-arm Pullovers isolate the upper lat insertion and basic upper lat ... Mode - A (only).

All Deadlifts ... Mode - A.

Hyperextensions ... Modes - A,B,C.

Pitfalls:

Two arm Bentover Rowing motions with dumbbell or barbell for some trainers are completely safe. For others a head support or pedestal should be used under the forehead to remove undue stress from the spinal column.

When bent forward this forces the lower back into an awkward leverage stress. Supporting the head removes this stress and therefore lower spinal strain and slipping of vertebrae bones.

Modes B, and C require a head support.

Hyperextension is the only spinal erector exercise compatible to all three modes of A, B, C, since the stress is on the contractile muscular fibers directly. Whereas deadlifting and bending forward action flex the many segmented parts of the vertebral column and pelvic girdle which is too awkward for any less than fluid movement under maximum stress resistance.

Whenever lifting with stress involving the spinal column, which should be maintain in proper alignment and flexibility, the knees should be bent until lifting mental programming position has been established such as in stiff leg deadlifting.

Kinesiology:

The Latissimus Dorsi muscle is attached at the upper under-arm and rear spinal column waist area with connections up and down the central spinal column.

Its function is to pull the arm structure down and rearward. This action helps to oppose and balance the forward pull of the pectorals.

The Spinal Erectors are a long fibrous contractile muscle system group which runs the length of the vertebral column flexing its various segments for torso bending purposes.

ARMS

(Upper Arms) C5,6,8, T1

Exercises in general for arms work are:

For Biceps:

All forms of Standing or Seated Dumbbell Curls (isolation); Barbell Curls, free (isolation); Incline Dumbbell Curls (Isolation); Pulley Curls (isolation); Preacher Bench Curls (isolation).

For Triceps:

All forms of Lying or Standing Extensions with barbell or dumbbells (isolation); Regular Presses, Closegrip Bench Press, and Dips (Compound); Pulley Pressdowns (isolation).

Forearms: C6,7,8, T1

Wrist Curls, palms up (Isolation); Reverse Wrist Curls, palms down (Isolation) . . . performed with barbell or dumbbells; Barbell Reverse Curl (Compound).

Reinforcement tracking:

All Barbell and Dumbbell Curls in free style or on incline benches are best executed palms up with the elbows under flexion pointing directly at the floor.

The upper arm bone should never waver from straight alignment with the torso, or the leverage factor immediately changes on the bicep . . . Modes - A,B,C.

(Note: with dumbbell rotation of the wrist from facing body to palms up, is excellent for biceps.) Preacher Curl movements need the rear of the arm placed on the bench (Tricep) mid-way for comfort ... Modes - A,B,C.

Tricep Extensions require in the dumbbell or barbell for the elbow to point toward the ceiling during performance. In the barbell versions while the bar is being lowered the upper arms inside area should come close to the head . . .

Mode - A.

Pulley work, elbows toward the floor . . .

Modes - A,B,C.

Dips for Tricep effective action interplay require head back, torso straight, exaggerated lockout and hold . . .

Mode -A.

Wrist Curls . . . Modes - A, B, C.

Reverse Wrist Curls . . . Mode - A.

Reverse Curls . . . Modes - A, B, C.

Pitfalls:

On the Preacher Bench the elbow if dug into the bench or frictioned into contact with a hard surface can damage the bone ending.

Momentum or cheating in restricted curls such as these can rip the bicep's tendon from its bonding surface.

In overhead Tricep work, velocity and speed of contraction determine if the elbow will be damaged. The forearms should not be allowed to waver or fishtail.

Kinesiology:

The biceps are attached behind the shoulder joint at the scapular. Its tendons pass over the upper arm bone. The other end, or insertions are bonded by tendons at two forearm bones.

The biceps help raise the lower arm turning the forearm and wrist to palms up position.

Therefore, biceps can only be activated with wrist up.

Most curls work the center belly of the bicep (free weights). Preacher Curls work the biceps section insertion which is lowest on the forearm (or lower bicep).

The tricep has three sections - outer head or lateral head, inner or long head and medial section; Lat MachinePressdowns which hold the arm at the side activate the outer head.

Overhead and lying barbell stimulate the long and medial heads.

Pullover type controlled movements heavily stress the inner tricep head which contains most of the muscle's bulk. Since the big head is attached behind the scapula or wing, it assists the lats in pulling the upper arm back to the rear.

Therefore, in lying tricep exercises dropping the upper arms back toward the head rather than pointing the elbows at the ceiling is especially good for the tricep long head working action. The tricep tendon elbow insertion is extremely sensitive to contact and severe over stretching.

Forearms are a multi-mass of muscles just as is the upper arm (many not specified here). These muscles in the lower arm bend the fingers, also rotate and bend the wrist in two directions. Palms up moves develop inside knuckles up moves work the outer area.

LEGS

(Thigh Complex) L2,3,4,5, S1,2,3

Exercises in general for leg work are:

Full Squats (Compound); Hack Squats (Isolation); Thigh Extensions (Isolation); Leg Press (Compound); Leg Lunges (Compound); Thigh Curls (Isolation).

Reinforcement Tracking:

The foundation for all squat movements free and machine should have the knee joint in direct line with the outer pelvic bone.

More stress and better balance can be achieved for full squatting with the addition of a block under the heels. This stresses more leverage on the lower thigh than flat foot squatting.

Trainers with a long torso and short legs should perform the Full Squat with extreme care. Much tension is placed on the lower back of these types, a very precarious position for the spinal column segmentation attachments. Head up, chest out is the torso support key . . .

Modes - A, C. (C only to parallel position.)

Hacks Squats:... Modes - A,B,C.

Thigh Extensions:... Modes - A,B,C.

Thigh Curls: ... Modes - A,B,C.

Leg Lunges: ... Modes - A.

Pitfalls:

Brain power must be maintained over squat power.

PSYCHO BLAST to failure in Barbell Squats is absolutely dangerous unless on a Smith or Squat Machine.

Isolated forms of the compound muscle structures involved can more safely be used to incur careful exhaustion of the frontal thighs without undue stress on the torso, but squats are, have always been, and will be the best metabolism and Bodybuilding stimulator.

They can and do boost the natural building hormone levels, and cardio-vascular system.

Any frontal thigh training, which is often overdone in ratio, must be counter balanced with rear thigh training using Thigh Curls. If not done regularly: Muscle pulls or hamstring pain often occur, since the overstrengthening of the frontal muscle (quadriceps) exert great pulling force on rear thigh attachments. Thigh curling counter balances their action.

Kinesiology:

The lower thighs or quadriceps group extend or straighten the knee and are attached over the joint to the lower leg.

Hack Squatting and Extensions maximize this area's contractile forces.

Full Squats and Leg Lunges bring into play most of the frontal thigh with special emphasis on the pelvic, buttocks and outer thigh curves.

Leg Press works these as well with a special influence on the thigh upper center groups.

The general purpose of the thigh muscle complex is to:

1. Extend and flex the knee joint moving the lower leg.

2. Interact the pelvic girdle (gluteal muscles or buttocks) with the bending of the torso and midsection structure, flexing the thigh at the hip.

3. Move the leg inward (adduct) and outward

(abduct).

CALVES L4,5 S1,2

For calves:

Standing Calf Machine (isolation); Donkey Toe Raises (isolation); Toe Presses on various Leg press units (Isolation); Free Weight Toe Raises (Isolation); Seated Toe Raise Machine (Isolation).

Reinforcement tracking:

(Hardly anyone really understands calf training.) Constant tension is an absolute for building the diamond shape to the calf muscle area. If indeed heredity has gifted the trainer with muscle fibers that predispose such curvature to develop in the center fibers muscle belly.

To achieve this potential, knees must never be bent at any time during a heel raise, when working the main calf bulk, the Gastrocnemius.

All Toe Raises with knees locked . . .

Modes - A,B,C.

Seated Toe Raises activate and isolate a muscle group fiber system in back or under the Gastrocs, called the Soleus which also helps flex the angle and foot in conjunction with the Gastrocs ... Modes - A,B,C.

Pitfalls:

There's a very definite lack of emotional involvement and gratification in calf training. Neural impulses have to travel the farthest to reach this muscle area.

There's less romance in the sheer movement itself, the stimulation activity is unpleasant to experience.

The actual physical feeling is perhaps a hybrid cross between diarrhea cramps and sitting on a steaming radiator. This is even more pronounced in isolation Toe Presses on leg press devices.

Some believe high reps are best for penetrating the calf's tough white fibers. Most never even performed low reps accurately.

So high or low, does it matter?: More or less of unskilled performance has an equally nothing effect.

Intense direct calf training depends on the art of toe control, and the ability to hold a sustained contraction. But more importantly to reach that high point of Gastroc's contraction, without jettisoning the resistance load.

The reason for loss of resistance may be, on a standing calf apparatus, the torso and spinal structure are called into the support of the weight. Often this support can buckle and wobble under the load on this type of machine, taking pressure off the calf at points in the contraction.

In standing performance, because of Achilles tendon length and ankle buoyancy, control of rebounding is difficult.

Calves receive little action because of a sling-shot popping up effect from the deeply stretched position.

True control must be established by the ball of the foot and toes, not the ankle.

Over the years modem man has lost foot sensitivity, and it is the frontal foot area that initiates any ankle or calf contraction with the toes as the sensory and balancing apparatus.

Earlier in this book, I mentioned how the ballet dancer Alexander Godunov had fascinated me.

What I saw, which changed my approach was his calf control. Controlled not from the ankle but from the toes. Meaning every calf complex fiber activated.

And so to stretch a point:

No trainer today may know how to contract calf muscles properly against the supplied resistance. They all lift . . . 'not contract, and mediate, or meditate on the act of contracting'.

If the reader doubts the premise, try this on your calves, it's called the PSYCHO BLAST CALF ROLL:

Start your Toe Raise on the inside part of your foot to high point, hold.

Rather than just dropping back, at the top of the contraction shift or roll the contraction across the ball of your foot to the outside part of the foot. Now descend slowly. Then, repeat in the opposite fashion, raising along the outside line and roll toward the inside line and descend.

With a comfortable weight it will PSYCHO-BLAST your calves teaching you the meaning of contractibility.

Careful, you may not walk too well the next day. Do this as a workout technique and suddenly, they'll be calling you 'cowboy'.

Kinesiology:

Both the Soleus and Gastrocnernius insert into the Achilles tendon to flex the ankle. The Gastroc's which is attached to the thigh bone behind the knee is deactivated if the knee is bent, while the Soleus mounted on the lower leg bones works or continues to work alone.

( Note:

The toes hook up to this drive system through a complex series of smaller muscles in the under and overfoot.

Plus the calf has smaller frontal action extensor muscles in the shin area for balance stabilization of the whole leg and body posture in general. )

(More: Scan down)


----------



## samurai691436114498

FRONTAL MIDSECTION T5 to T12

Exercises in general for frontal midsection work: Situps from flat to steep angles (Compound); Leg Raises from flat to steep angles-High Bar (Compound); Crunches (Isolation).

Reinforcement tracking:

All Situps and Leg Raises are not totally direct Rectus Abdominal work ... only Crunches or rolling the trunk forward till the chest area and pelvic girdle shorten in distance with the Ab wall contracting tightly is direct.

Using weights or contracting downward with a pulley activate the Ab wall stronger than any other method. Reps- 15 to 20 . . .

Mode - A. (Only possible way do to short range of action.)

All Situps ... Modes - A,B,C.

All Leg Raises ... Modes - A,B,C.

Pitfalls:

Situps require fairly good flexibility of the spinal column, high reps can irritate the lower back and tail bone due to friction and rubbing against the support surface.

Leg Raises when performed off the edge of a bench have a fishtailing effect which can shock the spinal column.

Proper performance of Situps and Leg Raises are important to the health of the pelvic girdle. Crunches which isolate the abdominal wall are a first wave pre-action to pull the torso forward. However, once done till failure, a brief respite should follow (about 30 seconds); then normal Situps should be engaged.

The Leg Raise conditions the Groin-Ab interlock attachments. Although Leg Raises aren't in theory a true direct total ab wall builder, they're indispensable for the lower Ab connective tissue.

(Note:

Only diet control of calories reduces the fat midsection. Exercise develops the muscles.)

Kinesiology:

The frontal Ab wall attaches to cartilages above the center arch of the rib box, and extends downward to the pubis in the lower pelvic girdle.

It is only activated within a short range, that of two inches or less to pull the chest toward the pelvic area.

From this short contractile range other muscles within the internal pelvic girdle take up the forward pull of the spinal column.

Spinal erector muscles of the back, and Ab wall muscles oppose each other's action for balanced torso movement.

NECK C2 to C8

Neck training and function requires special attention since it is peculiar set of sensitive muscles, supporting and moving the skull. The neck is the center and main passageway for all nerve impulses which reach the entire human system.

Care is necessary for training.

Neck training is definitely a requirement for any athlete involved in head contact or arm and shoulder type action sports - wrestling, boxing, football and all activities that have torso vibration which culminate from or into the end of the cranial supporting spinal column.

To make that simple:

a strong neck absorbs pressures which can be very jarring to the nervous system running from the brain tissue centers.

A Bodybuilder with a disproportionate neck and a massive body as a consequence may look assinine or like a pin head (if he or she has a small head) or like a lollipop (if he or she has a big head).

Neck size, is a matter of individual taste and proper contour proportion. A few experts believe the arm (upper), calf, and neck should all have the same girth.

In approaching neck work constructively the very worse form of action to induce growth is isometric or stationary resistance. The neck ideally must always be taken through a full range of movement.

This is the only way to induce a complete and important lasting flexibility.

Very definitely . . . warming up is a must, by easily twisting, turning, and rotating the head from side to side.

This indicates to the trainer the current conditions in the upper spinal column and loosens it for the work session.

There are four basic actions of neck mobility: Neck Flexion (pulling the head and chin down toward the chest), Neck Extension (the opposite to flexion, pulling the head back and chin up), and right and left Lateral Flexion (moving the head from side to side dropping toward the shoulder).

The way to implement these moves for sets and reps is to perform each rep for a minimum of 3 to 4 seconds in the contraction, one second of hold, and a three second return to starting position.

But by no means ever, do jerking motions have a place in this bodypart training, and any kind of cheating or momentum can only result in a serious injury.

A number of apparatus exist for neck training purposes, the most familiar is the head strap ... which has attachment rings allowing all neck positions of mobility to be incorporated. Hooking up head straps to a wall pulley also serves the resistance need, aside from using a loose plate or dumbbell for resistance.

Another interesting form is having a training partner apply pressure to the head, chin, or forehead for the related training area desired, but in this form the applied resistance must be smooth and even during the range of movement.

And of course there are excellent control specific specialized multi-directional resistance machines for neck training from high tech equipment companies like Cybex, Nautilus, and Hammer etc.

With all these moves 10 to 15 reps for two to three sets are all that's required - an added plus is, the neck according to top experts and champions is probably one of the fastest growing muscles on the human body when it's worked carefully. It absorbs shocks, stress and jars easily, and is a beacon like signal to all who see you approaching.

Final remarks on neck training deal with a muscle called the Trapezius. I deliberately left its relationship to the back area to discuss it here.

The traps are a triangular shaped muscle which connect into the rear skull, run down to mid-spine at the point, and side to side in the shoulder girdle on the clavicles. Traps assist pulling the head to the rear, and are strongly reinforced by exercises like shrugs and shoulder-deltoid latissimus action.

THE PSYCHO-BLAST SETUP

Let's make these things work using a workout strategy:

Four sets can maximally fatigue any bodypart aspect.

First:

Warmup to activate all muscle areas. Begin by bending and or rotating the joints for approximately 10 to 15 times.

If you've a flair for the dramatic, try Tai Chi flow moves, thinking and directing nerve impulses into the muscle about to be trained. Flowing slow Karate punches are nice for arm and torso pre-stretching. Kicks and Forward Lunges will suffice for the legs and spinal/pelvic interaction with some bending and twisting additional, plus of course hanging is a must.


----------



## SD

samurai69 said:


> Pitfalls:
> 
> Situps require fairly good flexibility of the spinal column, high reps can irritate the lower back and tail bone due to friction and rubbing against the support surface.
> 
> Leg Raises when performed off the edge of a bench have a fishtailing effect which can shock the spinal column.


THats good info but what it doesn't say is that the main reason for low back pain is people fixing the feet to do crunches/sit ups or doing leg raises both of which are hip flexor exercises not rectus abdominus.

The RA is felt to work because it is actually protecting the spine from damage, it is an antagonist muscle to the hip flexors.

The hip flexors cross the hip and attach to the lumbar spine that is all that is worked when performing these exercises so unless you are the sort of person who would do a bicep exercise for your triceps, these are best avoided.

SD


----------



## samurai691436114498

Bump for OSC to reply to this first please, SD are you on MSM ? i would love to chat more, as you are a trainer too  ,


----------



## Cookie

SportDr said:


> THats good info but what it doesn't say is that the main reason for low back pain is people fixing the feet to do crunches/sit ups or doing leg raises both of which are hip flexor exercises not rectus abdominus.
> 
> The RA is felt to work because it is actually protecting the spine from damage, it is an antagonist muscle to the hip flexors.
> 
> The hip flexors cross the hip and attach to the lumbar spine that is all that is worked when performing these exercises so unless you are the sort of person who would do a bicep exercise for your triceps, these are best avoided.
> 
> SD


I would say its mostly due to people using extra weight and throwing themselves up rather than squeezing the abs to do the movement that causes most of the problems,that and doing them fast and uncontrolled and people that still insist in putting their hands behind their heads,ouch..

Personnelly I like to do concentric crunches for all the ab muscles in one go....


----------



## Cookie

*Here`s a nice article I came across of a bloke that lived and trained in the same area/estate/town as I come from and I never knew he even existed,gonna have to find out exactly were the gym was situated.*

*Enjoy......*
​
*Apollon - by David Gentle*

*This article originally appeared in 'The Iron Master'*

 Home of the mighty, from Ron Walker to Reg Park, one of the most famous of all Yorkshire strongmen was a man by the name of J. C. Tolson. Tolson was born July 16th, 1903, near Dewsbury. His mother was a petite woman, but his father was a well-known Rugby player weighing around 13 stone, strong and athletic. Young Tolson was himself rather small as a boy, and only became inspired to commence training at around the age of 17 years.

Today's bodybuilders and powerlifters usually obtain their inspiration from some hero in a video, film or magazine, getting a further taste for training with weights via a powerlifting meet or muscle show. In Tolson's days for most would be strongmen the love of power often developed after a visit to a circus or music hall on witnessing the then popular acts of professional strongmen. This was indeed the case for Tolson who began training after seeing a strongman act in a traveling circus. His object was to develop both a muscular physique and also great strength, both of which he did with some high degree of success, gaining rapidly in his endeavors, soon giving his own strongman show under the title "The Mighty Young Apollon."




​
Tolson took his stage name from his own hero, the fabulous early strength athlete, Louis Uni, the original Apollon (1862-1928). Uni was of striking proportions being 6'3" and a muscular 260 lbs. Tolson, by comparison, was much smaller, but well proportioned. His measurements being listed in top shape as height 5'6", neck 17 1/2 inches; chest expanded 48 1/2 inches; waist 32 inches; forearm 14 1/2 inches; biceps 17 inches; thighs 24 inches; and calves 16 inches.

Tolson, an all-around lifter of great merit, discovered after a chance involvement at a strength show in 1925 at the local Empire Music Hall put on by Alexander Zass (who called himself Samson) that he had special powers when it came to bending iron bars, coming 3rd in his first competition organized by Zass. Samson (or Zass) must have regretted ever letting Tolson enter the contest, as soon after, Tolson won first prize in the bar bending challenge and then continued to follow Zass and show around the halls, taking first prize (and Zass' money!) until Zass, in desperation, dropped the event from his repertoire. By this time, Tolson had collected a respectable £200 or more (a lot of do-ray-me in those days). Zass then substituted the lifting of a steel girder which weighed over 500 lbs. - again Tolson took first prize and the rewards. Bill Pullum recalls in "Random Recollections" (H & S mag circa 1950's) of "seeing Zass lift a 700 lb. girder with his teeth, not once, but many times," at the Empire Music Hall circa 1925. Gaining in strength and confidence, Tolson issued challenges via the regular strength magazines to all and sundry to take him on for the title of Britain's Champion Strongman.

 


​




Entrants were to compete with Tolson in the following tests of power:

- Bending of the shortest square bar into a horseshoe shape.

- Bending of the shortest length of a square iron bar around the neck.

- The lifting of a heavy steel girder with the teeth.

- Weightlifting tests of power. The military press and two hands deadlift.
​
Few, if any, accepted his open challenge. So, a frustrated Tolson decided to put on a demonstration of strength to substantiate his claims. Aided and encouraged by Bill Pullum, he chose the prestigious Nation Sporting Club in London in March 1927.

His act or demonstration of power is well documented in the strength magazines of the period, and consisted of the following display as described by Will Diamond, strength athlete and historian:

He started off by breaking a steel chain with his fingers, then he lifted to arms length overhead, with his little finger, a ring weight, weighing 91 1/2 lbs. and not satisfied with this he took a bar of mild steel 9 3/4" by 7/16" and bent it into the shape of a horseshoe. He tore a pack of cards into quarters without taking off the covers. Then to climax it all drove a six inch nail into a plank of wood with his bare hands and in one straight pull, drew the nail out with his teeth. Seeing this the spectators expressed their appreciation in rapturous applause. Thus, encouraged Apollon went on with his demonstration.

He supported twenty men on his chest with a abridge, bent bar of iron twelve inches long and half an inch thick around his neck, and while laying on the backs of two chairs, broke a six inch nail. This latter feat required exceptional strength of the entire body, particularly in the neck and abdominals. He ended his performance with a tug of war against twenty men.

On other occasions, when that stage was large enough, he has withstood as many as fifty men, or by way of a change, two heavy cart horses. And so, by this one performance Apollon placed himself among the greatest of strong-men and proved himself a worthy bearer of the name Apollon.

 To prove beyond a doubt his capabilities, the following day in March 1927 at the same venue, Tolson created a new professional weightlifting record 168 lbs. bodyweight with a pullover and press on back with 249 lbs. He later pressed in the same supine position with a girder weighing nearly 3cwt before an audience of 12,000.

Other feats of strength included bending 4-six inch nails together; lifting one end of a taxi cab weighing 3,362 lbs.; supporting more than two tons on a "bridge" of wooden planks placed across his chest, carrying half a ton on his back of 50 yards, juggling with 56 lb. weights and breaking chains. Around the 1930's Tolson carried 8 men on a special bar. Tolson then walked around the gym twice without stopping. The contraption weighed in excess of 1160 lbs. He often trained at Chickenley Athletic Club. Once, for a bet, he bent into a U-shape a steel carriage bolt being 6" long and 3/8" diameter. He later duplicated Samson's feat by bending a 5" long by 5/8" bar double. Apollon could tear 3 combined packs of cards into quarters as well.




​




In 1933, Tolson pinch lifted a lead block (65 Lbs.) by grasping with his thumb and finger alone an old penny which had been soldered onto the block.

Many contemporary strongmen failed to duplicate this feat of gripping strength, with the exception of BAWLA record holder Laurence Chappell. Chappell was tough; having done a 500 lb. right handed deadlift at just 165 lbs. bodyweight. Tolson, by the way, later surpassed his own record in the two hands press behind the neck by lifting 214 1/2 lbs. for an under 11 stone British record.
​
 


​
Retiring from open competition and displays, he devoted his considerable energies to encouraging others to improve their strength and vitality with his highly popular and successful home training course. Followed faithfully by thousands over the years and resulting in some wonderful proteges and champions. Tolson himself still trained and at later dates did a strict curl of 148 lbs. when the heavy weight record was then 152 lbs. and the Young Apollon also improved his little finger lift overhead with a lift of 108 1/4 lbs. in 1929.

As was the custom in those days of mail order muscle, whilst the vast majority strength athletes had developed their own physiques and power via training with weights, they sold less expensive apparatus to the general public or in the example of Charles Atlas with no equipment at all. In Tolson's case, relating to his love of bending nails and the influence of Alexander Zass, he based his course on isometric methods providing pupils with various lengths and strengths of mild steel bars on which to devote their energies in standard bar bending positions designed to tense and exercise all muscle groups. The course as we mentioned above ran for many years, with happy pupils usually developing sufficient power to bend six inch nails and perform other tough stunts.

I last saw Tolson's adverts circa the late 1950's and would be most grateful to former pupils of the Apollon course to contact me and tell me of their experiences and knowledge of Tolson's later days.




​


----------



## samurai691436114498

Cant get this to stick on my favourites, so posted it here, there are some interesting bits on here

http://www.ironbarbell.com/


----------



## Cookie

A pic to go with the above article......


----------



## samurai691436114498

Interesting, especially the last bit about his training course.

Quote

"In Tolson's case, relating to his love of bending nails and the influence of Alexander Zass, *he based his course on isometric methods providing pupils with various lengths and strengths of mild steel bars on which to devote their energies in standard bar bending positions* designed to tense and exercise all muscle groups. The course as we mentioned above ran for many years, with happy pupils usually developing sufficient power to bend six inch nails and perform other tough stunts."


----------



## Cookie

Probably the link to end them all.

Everything you`ll ever need to become big strong powerfull and do it drugfree just like the original pioneers of the sport.

http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/Competition/compindex.htm#burns


----------



## samurai691436114498

Add this one to that one OSC

http://www.sandowmuseum.com/


----------



## Cookie

For those that like brutal training & brutal cardio style workouts

http://www.crossfit.com/

This is something that interests me so might give it a go when the back is better....


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> I think its you with the thick skin....or should we say fat skin...:eek: ...mr doughboy.:eek:


Thanks for that. I still love you.


----------



## Captain Hero

winger said:


> Thanks for that. I still love you.


ouch. that hurts man :boohoo:


----------



## Cookie

Cap said:


> ouch. that hurts man :boohoo:


Not really........wingers the George Foreman of bodybuilding:eek: and built like him too   :beer: XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Not really........wingers the George Foreman of bodybuilding:eek: and built like him too   :beer: XXXXXXXXXX


Y I ota upper cut you in the balls, if you had some.


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> Y I ota upper cut you in the balls, if you had some.


Wrong steve winger your thinking of your steve with the small balls not me..mine came back years ago

Maybe your getting scenial(sp) as well just like georgemg:


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Wrong steve winger your thinking of your steve with the small balls not me..mine came back years ago
> 
> Maybe your getting scenial(sp) as well just like georgemg:


I just gave you rep points, so maybe I am senile.


----------



## samurai691436114498

Some great looking lifts on here

http://www.defrancostraining.com/pics/pics_hs-male.htm


----------



## samurai691436114498

American-Gymnast Travellettes ($39.95)

www.american-gymnast.com Going with the theme of this issue, I thought I would review a product that is extremely useful for any aspiring gymnast, or anyone just looking to add a potent new weapon into their fitness ****nal. Parallettes are a very popular training aid amongst gymnasts because it allows them to practice many gymnastics skills and build strength while they are away from the gym. They are similar to Parallel Bars (or P-Bars, as gymnasts say), except they are much lower to the ground and shorter. The American-Gymnast Travelettes are designed with portability in mind. They are very lightweight and disassemble quite easily. However, do not assume that this portability comes at the price of function. On the contrary, I think they are better than the ones at my gymnastics gym. For one, they have rubber end caps, which prevents them from sliding out from under you. This is an important consideration for those of you who do not want to be putting a chiropractor's son through college. They also have special connector that allows you to take the feet on and off easily, and it also keeps the feet square with one another. My homemade ones do not have this feature and it's somewhat of a nuisance. All I can say is that the Travellettes are very well designed and are the envy of anyone who decided to build their own.

There is also an excellent training guide on the American-Gymnast website. It has three levels of difficulty and a huge variety of exercises. Most people will be humbled at the beginning level. Two sets of 5-7 handstand pushups are considered "beginner". If you have ever tried handstand pushups on parallettes, they are surprisingly difficult compared to doing them on the floor. Another staple in the program is the L-Sit, which is one of my favorite ab exercises. I really like this particular exercise because it engages a lot of other muscles. As you move into the V-sit, it becomes a demanding active flexibility exercise. Handstands become pirouettes and pushups become planches. Everything about this program is very progressive in nature. It is so challenging in such a variety of ways that it will keep you interested for a very long time. If you can complete the advanced workout, consider yourself superhuman.










Jay Thornton performs a Straddle Press to Handstand from an L-Sit on a pair of Travellettes.


----------



## Captain Hero

Sweet post Samurai mate, Planches and the like are top exercises for muscle development and functional strength, Planches are tough themselves working from a Frog planche to a Planche (like a whole bodyweight push Up) is tough, theres another gymnastics exercises called a tuck, and when you get to the highest level of doing that its like the equivelant of a whole bodyweight row. Ill post more later


----------



## samurai691436114498

http://www.american-gymnast.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=HT worth a look for gymnastic type equipment


----------



## samurai691436114498

*by Joe DeFranco*

http://www.t-mag.com/

This article originally appeared on http://www.t-nation.com/ 



​

Editor's Note: Although this article is aimed at athletes, if you're looking to get into shredded, athletic shape, try some of the exercises Coach DeFranco describes. You can practically feel the fat melting off your body! 





Mental and physical toughness, anaerobic conditioning, improved sprinting speed, muscular endurance, "man" strength&#8230; What if I told you that all of these characteristics can be trained simultaneously with one form of training? Would you believe me? You better, because it's true! In this article, I'll show you how to do it! 







*
The Strongman Cometh*





You've all been there. You're on the couch late at night with your remote control in hand, desperately trying to find something interesting on TV. Your thumb actually starts getting a pump from changing the channel so much. Then you come across some freak of nature flipping over an 800 pound tractor tire! 





Whether you're a world-renowned strength coach or a 98 pound accountant, you can't help but become engrossed in this unorthodox, yet oddly interesting, display. Well, strongman training is no longer a spectator sport, and you don't have to be a World's Strongest Man contestant to participate and reap the benefits. 





One of the reasons people love watching strongman competitions on TV is that the events aren't "normal." After all, flipping over a car, bending a steel bar over your head, dragging a 600 pound anchor, and carrying oddly-shaped stones aren't everyday occurrences. Yet the "abnormality" of these events is the exact reason why this type of training is tailor-made for mainstream athletes and hardcore fitness buffs, not just strongmen. 





This is because the events that unfold on the athletic field usually aren't "normal." They don't usually go according to plan. For example, how many times does a football play happen exactly how it was drawn up on the chalkboard? The answer is almost never! This example holds true for almost every sport and, of course, life in general. 





The beauty of strongman training is that there's no one way to perform the exercises. You usually end up improvising to complete the event. In other words, things don't usually go according to plan! The tire doesn't always flip over the same way. The sled doesn't always glide easily over the surface. The farmers walk implements don't remain stationary as you zigzag through your course and the sand in the sandbag moves all over the place when you try to lift it. 





The awkwardness of these events builds true, "functional" strength from head to toe. This enables you to strengthen muscles that are nearly impossible to strengthen with traditional weight training. 





Now, there are many strongman events to choose from and they all work. The problem with some of them is that they just aren't practical because the implements are very difficult to obtain. Plus, many coaches and athletes seem to get confused with regards to incorporating this type of training into their existing programs. Below I provide you with the events I find to be the most practical, and I'll also explain how to obtain the implements. Then, I'll give you a sample strongman program for athletes. 







*
Strongman Events for Athletes*





*Empty Keg Toss*
















http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
[TD]







[/TD]
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296


The keg toss is a great exercise for improving explosive hip extension and posterior chain strength. After a general warm-up, we usually use the keg toss as our first event. The keg toss acts as a final warm-up exercise and it also excites the nervous system for the more grueling events to follow. 





It's very easy to obtain an empty keg. Go to a liquor store, buy a keg, invite some hot chicks over, drink all the beer, wake up in the morning with a hangover, a strange woman sleeping in your bed, and an empty keg! Or you can just go to a liquor store and ask if you can have one of their empties. Most will just look at you funny and give you the keg. Some may charge you a couple of bucks for them. It's that simple.







*
Tire Flip*
















http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
[TD]







[/TD]
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296


This is a classic strongman event. I can't think of a single muscle in your body that this exercise doesn't strengthen! I also can't think of an athlete who wouldn't benefit from this exercise.





It's easier to obtain a tire than most people think, and you can't beat the price: they're free! Check your local phone book for the nearest tire company in your area. (Tire companies are pretty common; they're just usually not located in recognizable parts of your town). Call the company and tell them you're willing to take some tires off of their hands. They love for people to come and take used tires away from them. This is because they usually have to pay to get rid of their old tires. In essence, you're doing these people a favor!







*
Farmers Walk*
















http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
[TD]







[/TD]
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296


The farmers walk is an incredible tool for improving your muscular endurance, anaerobic capacity, grip strength and your upper back, trap and oblique strength. It's also great for building hip, knee and ankle stability. You can carry any awkward object or just use the heaviest pair of dumbbells you can find. 





I like to perform the "zigzag" farmers walk. Get six cones and set up one cone every ten yards. Place the first cone at the starting line and off-set each cone to the left or right from the previous cone. This creates a "zigzag" path which requires a high-level of oblique and core strength in general.





This summer we got our implements from Brutestrength.com and we loved them. They were well worth the money.







*
Backward Sled Drag*
















http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296


Since we do a ton of posterior chain work in the weight room, we chose the backward sled drag as our strongman event. It's a killer! No other exercise crushes your quads like the backward sled drag! Simply face your sled, grab the rope, turn your toes slightly outward and walk backwards using short, quick steps. 





I recommend the sleds I purchased from http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=484078, but you can drag anything, though. Hell, you can even wrap a rope around your tractor tire and drag the tire if you like!







*
Tug-of-War*
















http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=E02DFA903D4AAB291ED49E8049E21BCA.ba13?id=496296


The tug-of-war competition turned out to be one of the most competitive (and fun) events of the summer. We'd break our athletes up into teams or we'd perform one-on-one competitions. The competitive nature in everyone really comes out with the tug-of-war. (I even had a fistfight break out with two of my strongest high school kids during one of our competitions!) 





We either award the winning team/player with a T-shirt or trophy, or we punish the losing team with extra sled drags! This "punishment" really got guys motivated to win. This event also acts as "vanity" work as your biceps will get one hell of a pump!





Try to get a rope that's thick enough so your hands don't get completely ripped apart. I've seen thick ropes sold in various hardware stores, boating stores, as well as any store where scaffolding equipment is sold.







*
Sample Workout*





Now that you know my favorite strongman events, let's put everything together into a structured program. Obviously, there are hundreds of variations that'll work. I'll provide you with a sample program I used this summer with great success. 





This workout was usually performed on Friday or Saturday. We performed it late in the week so that it wouldn't take away from our speed and conditioning workouts performed earlier in the week. Strongman training acted as our max-effort lower body strength day. We didn't perform any max-effort lower body training in the weight room during the six weeks that we implemented this training. Dynamic-effort box squats with sub-maximal weights, posterior chain work and abs were performed on Tuesday or Wednesday during this period. 





Here's a sample of one of the strongman workouts we used this summer:







A) Overhead Keg Toss: 5 tosses, rest one minute between tosses






B)  Tire Flip: 3 sets of 5 flips, rest 3-4 minutes between sets, or 3 sets of 30 seconds, rest 3-4 minutes between sets. (In the timed set variation, the athlete performs as many tire flips as possible in the given timeframe.)





C) "Zigzag" Farmers 
*Walk*
: Perform 3 sets of 50 yards around cones. Rest 3-4 minutes between sets.





D) Backward Sled Drag: 2 sets of 40-50 yards. Rest one minute between sets. This is a great "finisher!"





E) Tug-of-War: The tug-of-war separates the men from the boys. By the end of this workout, most guys are exhausted. Perform a two-out-of-three or three-out-of-five series to finish your workout. We rest one minute between each "war." 







*Are You Tough Enough?*





Besides all of the above mentioned benefits, there's one overlooked component I feel outweighs the rest: the psychological aspect of strongman training. 





Completing a strongman workout gives you a feeling of accomplishment that you just don't get with "regular" training. I witnessed complete transformations in mental toughness and confidence this summer with my high school, college and even my professional athletes. 





After a couple of weeks of training in this manner, guys started walking around with chips on their shoulders. There was an "edge" to the athletes who participated in strongman training. It was as if they knew that no one in the world was working harder than they were. The workouts were tough, and by completing them they became tougher, both mentally and physically. 





These workouts aren't for everyone. Before you decide to give this type of training a try, ask yourself the following questions:







Am I focused enough? 





Am I strong enough?





Am I 
tough
 enough?







If you answered yes, then the world of strongman training is waiting on you! 







*
About the Author*





Joe DeFranco's training techniques have become a hot topic worldwide. This didn't happen by accident. The training programs Joe develops and the athletes he produces speak for themselves. You can learn more about Joe, his athletes, and his techniques at http://www.defrancostraining.com/.


----------



## Captain Hero

nice one samurai!


----------



## samurai691436114498

Hoffman mentions that he used this system to build 30" thighs. Use this program 2 days a week with 1-2 other days devoted to upper body work

1 set each 10-12 reps, never more than 15, with the exception of calf work. Hoffman believed super high reps during leg work, gave a man dead legs. That is, no spring.

1. Full Squat on Toes w/barbell or dumbbells

(150 lbs should be enough for an advanced man)

2. Calf Raise

3. Full Squat

4. German Goose Step (essentially marching German style with weight on shoulders)

5. Partial Squat* 6-12" At least 15 reps

6. Straddle Hop 20-50 reps

7. Leg Press while Lying**

8. Running with weights, hill sprints, stairsteps, etc...either a barbell on back, or dumbbells in hand

9. Lifter's Choice: Rapid Full Squats or Overhead Squats

10. Compound Exercise Four exercises 6-12 reps per exercise; no rest between. You may choose your own exercises. Example: Full Squat, Straddle Hop, Rapid Squat, Calf Raise

Thus you have completed a leg and calf workout of 13 sets, using a variety of exercises. If Iron Boots were available, it was suggested to continue with the Iron Boot Course (This was reprinted in an issue of the Dinosaur Files)

Note that you also alternated a heavy thigh exercise with a calf exercise to keep the program moving smoothly

*"The lowering is done slowly and the legs are straightened with a very quick movement...It is one of the finest exercises known. It is especially beneficial to those who wish to star as weight lifters. As most advanced barbell men will use at least twice their bodyweight, in reality the legs become accustomed to supporting three times the usual amount of carrying weight. This is one of the exercises which will make you light on your feet and enduring"

Note : Please note that this is not a super-heavy partial rack squat where the lift is grinded up. It trains the quick dip recovery that you use when you push press among other benefits. The goal is training for "spring" with a fairly heavy weight. Try it in both the front and back squat position, but don't neglect the full range lifts

**Note : If you don't have a leg press machine substitute hip belt squats or trap bar deadlifts for a direct hit on the legs without much back involvement

From "How to Build Super Strength, Health and Development with the York Leg Developing Course"

by Bob Hoffman, 1943


----------



## samurai691436114498

http://www.maxalding.co.uk/

http://www.sandowmuseum.com/maxalding.html

two interesting links on muscle contol and maxalding


----------



## samurai691436114498

a cut and paste



> Strength & Health, Page 10, March 1953
> 
> Training Variations Based On The York Courses
> 
> by Jay Van Zandt
> 
> THE exercises in York courses No. 1 and No. 2 were designed by Bob Hoffman, leading authority on weight training, to be ideal fundamental body building routines. They are courses from which nearly all the champions have progressed to the ultimate heights in weight lifting and physique competition.
> 
> In more recent months, many body builders have called for a variety of courses for the advanced exerciser. Both Hoffman's "Advanced Methods of Weight Training" are the result, setting up specialized courses to answer every body builder's need.
> 
> In the past, however, many of the greatest strength athletes -- many of them now leading gymnasium instructors -- developed their own courses, each of them a variation of the fundamental exercises in York courses No. 1 and No. 2. After building a foundation with the time-proven Hoffman courses, many present-day weight trainers would do well to "go thou, and do likewise", always striving to follow an all-'round program for the entire body. Basing these personalized courses on Bob Hoffman's courses will assure the exerciser that he is dividing his program properly and giving each body part its due share of work.
> 
> An example of a program that could be set up from York courses No. 1 and No. 2 is as follows:
> 
> Exercise one: The narrow grip curl. This exercise can be performed on a barbell or swingbell. When using a barbell, the hands should grasp the bar no more than six inches apart, preferably closer. It is more difficult to curl in this position, so less weight must be used than in the regular curl.
> 
> Exercise two: French press, or triceps curl. Again a fairly close grip is used. To perform this exercise correctly, the elbows are held high and as stationary as possible as the weight is raised from the back of the neck to arms' length overhead. This exercise throws leverage against the triceps, requiring that much else weight be used than in regular presses behind neck.
> 
> Exercise three: The "Hack" squat, another leverage exercise, this time for legs. Names for its originator, the immortal George Hackenschmidt, this exercise - when done properly - is one of the most difficult leg exercises, although few men ever handle really heavy weights in the movement. The weight is held behind the back, tight against the bottom of the buttocks, while the heels are elevated on a high block. Maintaining an erect position, while keeping the bar against the buttocks, the exerciser performs repetition squats. Roy "Mr. America" Hilligenn is reported to have performed 12 repetitions with 325 pounds, but most men will find 15-20 with 100 pounds sufficient.
> 
> Exercise four: The bent-arm pullover. Much heavier weights can be used in this exercise than in the straight-arm variety, and the movement is excellent for the latissimus, pectorals and enlarging the rib box. Steve Stanko made a single bent arm pullover with 322 pounds on a 16-inch bench, pressing the weight with the same moderately narrow grip.
> 
> Exercise five: The bend-over, or "good morning" exercise. One of the best for the lower back, which also stretches the biceps of the legs, this exercise is performed by placing a moderately weighted barbell across the shoulders and behind forward from the hips with legs stiff.
> 
> Exercise six: Collar-to-collar supine press: This wide-grip press on bench was popularized by George Eifermann, who made 20 repetitions with 250 pounds in this style. His amazing pectoral development is an indication that this is one of the best chest exercises.
> 
> Exercise seven: Side press. Although included as a variation from the York courses as an exercise fro the obliques, this movement provides a good workout for the triceps and deltoids. Take a wide, comfortable stance and bend to the side while pressing the weight overhead, keeping the legs locked throughout. The non-lifting hand should not help in any way while side pressing. After the weight is overhead, straighten, lower the weight and repeat.
> 
> Exercise eight: Half squat. A great exercise for leg and body power, when practiced with a sufficiently heavy weight. Advanced men should handle 400-500 pounds in this exercise.
> 
> Exercise nine: Calf work on leg-press machine. This exercise is simply an inverted rise-on-toes, but seems to work the calves slightly differently and might jar those most stubborn muscles out of their rut.
> 
> Exercise ten: Jumping squats. A favorite of John Grimek, this exercise is performed like a regular full squat, except that the exerciser speeds up as he rises from the low position and leaps into the air at the completion. Excellent for the thighs, this vigorous movement also affects the calves.
> 
> Exercise eleven: The upright rowing movement with barbell is one of the best for arms, deltoids and trapezius. The weight is held at dead hang and raised to chin height or higher. Handspacing can be varied from narrow to wide.
> 
> These exercises should be followed in the usual progression, starting at eight repetitions and working up to 12 before adding more weight. The legs should have more repetitions, as high as 15-20.
> 
> The heavy and light system can also be used, doing 3-5 with a heavy weight and then dropping back in eight for 8-10 repetitions. If desired, and time permits, two sets of each movement could be practiced for 10 repetitions each set.
> 
> In addition, it would be well to practiced either the sit-up or leg-raise and some good dumbell exercises, such as the alternate press, lateral raise standing, and flying exercise on a bench.
> 
> A course such as this, based on the proven York coursed, will provide an all-'round workout, with good results for the entire body. Try it for variation


from Ironim at "old school strength training" forum


----------



## samurai691436114498

One of my favorite all time BBers

Bill Pearl's Training Strategies

(Excerpts from a 1980's Interview)

by Dennis B. Weis "The Yukon Hercules"

Bill Pearl is a classic bodybuilder and author of "Keys to the Inner Universe" and "Getting Stronger". Read on as this multi- Mr. Universe 1953, 1961, 1967, 1971 shares his 50+ years of training wisdom.

Q: "Would you briefly tell us what a good basic routine would be for gaining size when you're not trying to totally cut up?"

B.P. "If a person wants to gain massive muscular bulk, if I want to get my arms as big as I can possibly get them, I would probably do around 20 sets a day of say 4 exercises and 5 sets each for the triceps and 20 sets for the biceps per workout 3 times per week. That would be around 60 sets of triceps and 60 sets of biceps work per week. I would keep the repetitions between 6 and 8 and I would do all basic movements where I can handle as heavy weights as I can and then I'd take my diet and I'd consume any nutritious food that had calories in it and just flat eat!"

Q: "I was wondering when you talk about volume training like 20 sets for the biceps three times per week, what you think about lower volume, high intensity type of training that (the late) Mike and Ray Mentzer use. They said you can theoretically become a champion even if you're not a genetic freak in just 5 years if you apply their method of high intensity type of training."

B.P. "Mike and Ray Mentzer used to write to me when they were young kids back in Pennsylvania, when Ray was 9 years old and Mike was 11 years old. They'd send me little pictures of themselves and all types of stuff. I'd answer them back. I'd never dreamed they'd end up like they were, but Mike and Ray are genetic freaks. Ray is one of the strongest bodybuilders I have ever seen in my life and Mike is equally as strong.

They have trained heavy all these years. They must have tendons like the size of my thumb. Their bodies can stand that Heavy Duty type of training where they limit the number of sets to no more than five for either the triceps or biceps, while carrying each set to total failure in both the positive and negative rep levels for maximum growth stimulation. I can say with all sincerity that Mike and Ray do not train like this year in and year out."

Q: "About the use of dumbbells. Do you use a lot of dumbbells in your training as opposed to barbells or does it make any difference to you?"

B.P. "Well, it does make a difference because you want as much variety in your training as you can possibly get and if I had to pick dumbbells over barbells I would go with the dumbbells. I think if anybody gets on a training program where the same exercises, sets and reps are done day in and day out, month after month, your body becomes so accustomed to what you're doing that muscle growth will stop altogether. I will change my entire training program every 6 to 8 weeks. Different sets, different reps, and a different goal for yourself can generally shock you into a new growth range."

Q: "Can you give me a typical workout that you might use from time to time?"

B.P. "I train 6 days per week. On Monday, Wednesday, and Friday I will train all the muscle groups for just one exercise each for 6 sets of each. I group the body parts in such a way so that I can do super sets and in doing so I won't rest too long between sets. I change the exercises every workout day. As an example I might do Incline Dumbbell Flys for the chest on Monday, while on Wednesday I might go with the Bench Press and on Friday it might be Decline Bench Presses. Each of the 6 sets I do is increased from the previous one and each week I try to add 5 pounds to all my previous 6 set poundages.

On Tuesday I will do 18 to 20 sets for the chest and the back and on Thursday I will work the legs and shoulders for 18 to 20 sets each. I break up the back and leg training in the manner I have just described because they're the two largest muscle groups and it's not as tiring this way. I work my calves every day for a half hour. Saturday is arm day and just a laid-back fun day.

There are four muscle groups which I work six days per week for 6 sets of one different exercise each day. They are the Forearms, Abs, Leg Biceps and the Neck. I will train at about 85-90% of maximum and I try to do 30 sets per hour which is 1 set every two minutes. My rep scheme is varied in that I will do 6 to 10 reps per body part, but as I grow stronger I will up my reps to 15 for the upper body and 25 reps for the legs."

Q: "I was just wondering how long I should be working out before I make the transition from say a 4 day a week workout schedule to something like 6 days per week and doing 18 to 20 sets per muscle group like you just mentioned, or 6 out of every 8 days like three time former Mr. Olympia, Frank Zane, does or something like that? I mean, how long should a bodybuilder be working out basically before switching to something a lot more intense like your workouts?"

B.P. "If a bodybuilder is not responding on a hard and heavy 20 sets per muscle group three times a week and he is not growing, believe me, doing five times that much is not going to do it for you. There has to be a limit to this. There is no set answer to this question. I know guys who can train 3 or 4 days a week, 45 minutes a day and make very good progress and others just don't grow at all. I would never do more than 20 sets per muscle group three times per week. I don't care what I did, to me it just isn't worth the effort. You're going to spend your whole life in the gym.

No one says that more time in the gym is better. Personally, I can tell you that I can get all that I need in a lot less than 6 days a week, 3 hours a day in the gym. I don't have to train that much, it just means I like it. I like the surroundings, and I like the people. I use this as my time of the day to do what I so desire, but I'm sure I could be as healthy and fit as I could possibly be in one-half of that length of training time. But I enjoy the sport and I don't mind being in the gym. The minute it becomes a drudgery and I don't like it the smart thing to do is back off. Making the transition over from say a 4-day to a 6-day workout schedule and going from multiple sets to mega sets of say 20 will depend on how much time you have had in the sport of bodybuilding. I have trained for so many years I am sure I could do 25 sets per muscle. It's like trying to get 6 gallons of water into a 5-gallon bucket. You can't do it because there is going to be a gallon which will be wasted.

It's just like in bodybuilding, you can only put so much into a particular effort and get so much out of it. Now for the length of time you have trained it may be 8 or 10 or 12 sets or even 6 sets per muscle group would be just as good for you as 20 sets would be for me. So you've got to realize the length of time you've been in bodybuilding and how much of a background you have understanding what you are doing with regard to your training and how mature your muscles are. All this has a big bearing on this.

Now I'm sure that if I do less than 20 sets per muscle group I'm not even going to maintain what I've got alone make any growth factor. The longer you have in the sport of bodybuilding, if you want to continue to improve, you've got to spend more time at it. If you want to get big, thick, co****, bulky muscles, handle heavy weights, keep your reps low at about 6 to 8, and do numerous sets and you will grow!

I'll say one thing. Any time a guy is training and the minute something negative about whatever you are doing comes into play, you had better get off it. Say you're doing a really heavy bench press like 300-400 pounds. You walk into the gym on Monday and do it, no sweat. Now on Wednesday, lo and behold you don't get the 300 or 400 pounds that you easily got on Monday, because you're still tired from your last bench routine. You come back in the gym again on Friday and you blow your benches again. Pretty soon you are gearing your whole workout to that 300-400 pound bench press. So you walk out of the gym and say 'I had a lousy workout because I missed my bench presses.' Psychologically, you can't succeed in your workouts if you have a bad attitude toward it.

Another example. Guys will come up to me and say, 'Bill, my arms won't grow. Everything I do my arms won't grow. What will I do?' If every time you pick up a barbell and curl it they aren't going to grow, because you are programming your arms not to grow, isn't this true? Your muscle doesn't have a brain. Your head controls the muscle. The muscle doesn't control the brain. So you've got to say, 'O.K., I'm going to work my arms and my arms are going to grow.' I say, change your mental attitude about your training, because if you don't you can't take anything negative that you are doing in the sport of bodybuilding and turn it into positive results, it won't work. Everything you do in the gym has to be done on a positive note. You must condition your subconscious mind to think that you are getting bigger and training with more intensity, and your body will have to respond accordingly."

Q. You say that you train 6 days a week. What exercise do you use to keep your abdominals in shape?

B.P. "There is no one specific exercise that I do for my abdominal development. I do 5 to 6 different abdominal exercises for 100 repetitions each or maybe 7 exercises and 100 reps each. There are plenty of exercises to choose from in the abdominal section of my book Keys to the Inner Universe, and the combinations are virtually endless. I don't care how much you work your abs, if you're carrying fat there you can't do situps and burn that fat off your midsection. You cannot spot reduce a bodypart through exercise. All those situps are going to do is burn calories and tone the abs a certain amount, then Mother Nature is going to pull fat off your body where it wants to, not where you want it to. If you have got heavy, thick obliques, which is normal on most guys, and you think side bends are going to reduce them and you don't change your diet, you're crazy. You're never going to get it off of there."

Q. How much excess bodyweight do you think a bodybuilder should carry before he begins physique contest training?

B.P. "I would think that you should try to stay within 2 or 3 months of being in peak condition at all times if you're constantly competing in physique contests. Never let yourself get out of position where you can't in a period of 2 or 3 months get back in the best shape you've ever been in your life. If you gain more bodyweight than that, you're asking for trouble."

Q. Would you suggest taking a couple of days off from training just prior to a physique contest?

B.P. "I would think you should take a couple of days off. For instance, if the physique contest is on a Saturday, you should probably get your last workout on Wednesday, but if you've been on a very strict diet like most people are today and you've been on this diet for the past 6-7 months, what happens if you take the two days off before this contest which is so important to you and you totally blow the diet? What would this do to your mental attitude? It would ruin it. So you will have to make this call yourself based upon your knowledge of contest training."

Q. Who do you think is the strongest bodybuilder that you've ever trained with?

B.P. "The strongest bodybuilder that I've ever trained with was probably Franco Columbu on specific lifts, but the guy I've seen handle the most weight on all sets and repetitions on all the exercises was Ray Mentzer. I saw Ray training at a gym over in Germany a few years ago, and he was using about 240 pounds on a Nautilus bicep machine. Ray took that thing and sat down and with one arm curled that weight (240 pounds) up. When Ray went in to take a shower, I went over to that machine, and with two arms I could not curl it, and I consider myself strong. All of a sudden my attitude towards Ray changed tremendously."

Q. What's the best bench press you've ever done?

B.P. "Four hundred and fifty pounds. At my age I don't squat 600 pounds any more. I've squatted 605, I've done the seated press behind the neck with 310 pounds for 2 reps. I was probably one of the strongest bodybuilders around for a long time until recently."

Q. Do you include running in your workout schedules?

B.P. "I run at times, but I don't run on a steady basis. I think it would be a good idea if a person wanted to burn calories and consume more food, then running is good, but I think if you're in hardcore bodybuilding, I don't think you're going to run too far because if you have got that much energy left over, then you're doing something wrong in your workouts."

Q. There was a big change in your physique in the late 1960s and early 1970s where your torso took on a more muscular look. How did you do that?

B.P. "By becoming more aware of my diet, which meant just taking all the nutrition I knew and started putting it into use."


----------



## Cookie

happy reading...



> 1970's Professional Bodybuilder Don Ross
> 
> by Chris Lund - 1981
> 
> 
> I first met Don Ross at the 1975 NABBA Mr. Universe, held annually in London.
> 
> We were sitting next to each other at the dinner dance which took place after the show for competitors and guests, etc.
> 
> Sitting around the room were some of the all-time champions of bodybuilding including Boyer Coe, Chris ****erson, Steve Michalik, Roy Duval, and many more.
> 
> It was during the dinner that Don proved how much of a wit and character he was by entertaining us all with his experiences and, most important, his bodybuilding knowledge.
> 
> After wolfing down what looked to me like a whole chicken, followed by several helpings of apple pie and cream, Don began to tell me some of his secrets of building a fabulous physique, He told me that he preferred isolation exercises such as dumbbell laterals over compound exercises such as presses, etc. When I told him that I thought these were just finishing-off-type exercises he said, "Not when done with heavy weights and short rest periods."
> 
> As Don sat there at the table, I was amazed at the size and thickness of his pectoral muscles which were clearly visible through his casual shirt which looked as though it had been painted to his body. He really did look the part of the muscle man.
> 
> Don then told me of his disapproval of the squat exercise. When I asked him why, he told me that the had suffered a really serious injury of his lower back from the exercise, which almost finished his career. He said he concentrates now on the hack slide or Smith machine, leg extensions, and leg curls. One glace at the terrific thigh development, which was even obvious through his trousers, was enough to convince the most ardent squatter.
> 
> Don and I got on real well together over that weekend, and I looked forward to his return.
> 
> The 1977 Mr. Universe saw Don back in London again, and this time he was in terrific muscular shape.
> 
> It was obvious to me, as I watched Don pump up backstage, that he must be a very hard trainer, because he put so much effort into his warming up. I've never ever seen anyone work as hard at pumping up, and by the time he was ready to go on stage, every muscle of his body stood out like granite. Incidentally, Don relied on quite a lot of isometric pumping by using a chair.
> 
> For his efforts Don managed only to place in his height class, but I will never forget the audience reaction to his most-muscular pose. As Don slowly and powerfully brought out muscles and veins all over his upper body, the audience yelled their approval and delight.
> 
> When Don returned to the States, we continued to keep in touch by letter, and recen.ty I decided that an up-to-date story on him might be of interest to readers of this magazine.
> 
> So here is a precise and detailed account of an interview he gave me.
> 
> Q. "How long have you been training, Don?"
> 
> A. "I've been training 19 years."
> 
> Q."That's a long time."
> 
> A. "How old are you?"
> 
> A. "I'm 33"
> 
> Q"Who is your favorite bodybuilder?"
> 
> A. "Bill Pearl."
> 
> Q."What is your job, Don?"
> 
> A. "At the present time I am the Manager of Clancy Ross's gym in Walnut Creek, California."
> 
> Q. "Are you married?"
> 
> A. "Yes, and I'm happy to say my wife hits the weights each day, too."
> 
> Q. "I know quite a lot of readers like to know the favorite exercises of the top stars. Would you let me know your, Don?
> 
> A. "Okay, for biceps I really prefer curls on a vertical stand or barbell curls with my back against a wall. For triceps I like pushdowns. For shoulders, side DB laterals. For back you can't beat wide-grip chins and wall-pulley rows. For my chest I prefer incline press, and for thighs I do a lot of iso-kinetic full squats. Finally, for calves I like the standing calf machine."
> 
> Q. "Do you believe in going to absolute failure in your training?"
> 
> A. "Yes, I do believe in training to muscular failure, but I don't do forced assisted reps."
> 
> Q. "What do you think of the Nautilus machines?'
> 
> A. "I think that the Nautilus machines are great when used in conjunction with conventional weight-training equipment. If you use the Nautilus machines by themselves, you don't develop gripping or forearm strength as you would if you used weights. Also, since the movements are controlled you don't develop the tendon, ligament, and co-ordination you normally would,"
> 
> Q. "Do you have any hobbies, Don?"
> 
> A. "I like music, especially rock 'n roll. I like writing, cartooning, and I'm also very interested in psychology and human behavior!"
> 
> Q. "Do you believe in the very low set system of bodybuilding, or do you belong to the 'twenty sets per body part' school?"
> 
> A. "I fall between these two extremes. I find that I respond best to 10 sets per body part, but when in contest training, I up this to 12 to 15 sets per body part. From my own experiments and those of others I've observed at gyms where I've instructed, I find that the Mentzer style of '20 minutes / four days a week' workouts are only effective for those who have a lot of muscle tissue to begin with, such as Casey Viator and of course Mike Mentzer. The system just does not work for the hard gainer. I've found that two exercises per body part. for five sets each, done with maximum high intensity, are the best for muscle size."
> 
> Q. "How so you eat when not training for a contest?"
> 
> A. "When not training for a contest, I don't keep to any particular diet. Of course I still avoid junk foods, refitted flour, and sugar. I usually eat four meals a day, consisting of whatever I fancy."
> 
> Q. "How would you eat prior to a contest?"
> 
> A. My diet is well planned and consists of the following:
> 
> 
> 
> *Breakfast: *
> 1 lb. Steak
> 1 Glass Unsweetened Tea
> 10 Liver Tablets
> 1 B-Complex
> 500 mgs. 'C'
> 3 Kelp and Alfalfa Tablets
> 2 Lipotropic Tablets
> 1 Vitamin E
> 1 Chelated Mineral
> 
> 
> *Lunch:*
> 3/4 lb. Roast Beef
> 1 Glass Water
> 
> 
> *After Workout:*
> 1 Tin of Tuna Fish
> 1 Glass Water
> 10 Liver Tablets
> 2 Ginseng Tablets
> 2 Bee Pollen Tablets
> 1 B-15 Tablet
> 
> 
> *Dinner:*
> 1 lb. Chicken
> Small Salad
> Tea
> 10 Liver Tablets
> (1 heavy Carbohydrate meal twice a week)
> 
> 
> *Before Bed:*
> 6 Eggs (any style)
> 1 Glass Water'
> 
> 
> Q. "What type of workout do you follow when not training for a contest?"
> 
> A. "I train four days a week and my workouts would be as follows:
> 
> *Monday & Thursday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incline Press
> 
> Pulley Crossovers
> 
> Press Behind Neck
> 
> Upright Row
> 
> Cheat Curl (with slow negatives)
> 
> D.B. Concentration Curl
> 
> Triceps Pushdown
> 
> One D.B. 2 Arm Triceps Ext.
> 
> *Tuesday & Friday*
> 
> 
> Wide-Grip Chin Behind Neck
> 
> Bent-Over D.B. Row
> 
> Hack Squats
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Heel Raises
> 
> Crunchie Sit-ups
> supersetted with
> 
> Leg Raises
> 
> Prone Hyper Extensions
> 
> 5 sets x 6 reps
> 
> 5 x 8
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 5 x 6 - 10 reps
> 
> 5 x 8
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 10 x 20
> 
> 4 x 50
> 
> 4 x 25
> 
> 
> "I must point out that these reps are only guidelines and I do as many as I possibly can until I can't do another rep."
> 
> *Monday, Wednesday, & Friday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incline D.B. Press
> 
> Decline Flyes
> 
> Pectoral Machine
> 
> Side D.B. Laterals
> 
> Front D.B. Raises
> 
> Bent-over D.B. Laterals
> 
> Chin behind Beck
> 
> 
> High Pulley Row
> 
> Close-Grip Chins
> 
> Wide-Grip Curl (against wall)
> 
> Narrow Grip Curl over vertical Bench
> 
> Reserve Curl
> 
> Pushdowns
> 
> Triceps Wall-pulley Extension
> 
> Triceps Kick Back
> 
> Wrist Curl
> 
> 6 sets x 6 reps
> 
> 6 x 8
> 
> 3x 15
> 
> 10 x 6-8
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 8 x 8
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 2 x 10
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 5 x 6
> 
> 4 x 12
> 
> 5 x 15
> 
> 5 x 10
> 
> 5 x 8
> 
> 5 x 20
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, Thursday, & Saturday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isokinetic Full Squats
> 
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Heel Raise
> 
> 
> Crunch Sit-up)
> 
> Leg Raise} Tri-set
> 
> Roll Ups}
> 
> 
> Hyper Extensions
> 
> Neck Bridge
> 
> Neck Resistance
> 
> 4 sets 12 reps
> 
> 10 x 10 - 20 reps
> 
> 10 x 10 - 20 reps
> 
> 20 x 10 - 20 reps
> 
> 3 x 100
> 
> 8 x 10
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> 
> "During this time I rest only 10-30 seconds between reps. I never do bench presses anymore because my chest gets too big across the bottom, so I so all my heavy chest work on the incline and decline benches. Also, I do all my heavy full squats on an isokenetic power rack to avoid lower-back and knee injuries."
> 
> Q. "Don, this looks like an awful lot of work to me. Is there ever a time when you would do a lesser amount?"
> 
> A. "Sure, there's no way I could keep all this work going indefinitely. When the contest is over, I go into a period I call 'Conditioning Training.' This will last right up until the time I decide I am going to prepare for a contest.I train 3 days a week -- usually on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, doing one exercise per body part. My workout during this period would be as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternate D.B. Press
> 
> D.B. Bench Press
> 
> Chins
> 
> D.B. Seated Curl
> 
> Triceps French Press
> 
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> Heel Raises
> 
> Good Mornings
> 
> 
> Roman Chair Sit-up
> 
> 6 sets x 6 reps
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 6 x 10
> 
> 6 x 6
> 
> 
> "On this workout I pick a weight that I can do 10 good strict reps on my first set. Resting only as much as 10 to 30 seconds. I do set after set with the same weight until I have complete the six sets. If I find at any time that I cannot get 6 reps, then I will reduce the weight slightly. The muscle should be very pumped after the six sets, especially if your rest very briefly for only 10 to 30 seconds. This is the very best system I have found for muscular size increases."
> 
> Q. "Do you believe that anabolic steroids are necessary to build a great physique?"
> 
> A. "Anyone who has read my two books, Secrets Of Muscle Building and Size, Power, and Muscularity, will know that for years I've been experimenting on ways of achieving a positive nitrogen balance through the use of natural foods combined with supplements. The best substances which act as anabolic agents are:
> 
> 
> A mixture of Kelp and Alfalfa
> 
> Korean Gingseng root
> 
> Vitamin B-15
> 
> Bee Pollen."
> 
> Q. "What is your advice on taking food supplements and vitamins?"
> 
> A. "I believe that most bodybuilders tend to over supplement. 'Years of personal experiments on myself have shown me that the best advice is to take just enough for your own individual body type."
> 
> Q. "Well, Don, I would like to thank you tremendously for sparing your time and experience, and I hope that readers benefit from the article"
> 
> A. "Don't mention it. I'm only glad to help."


----------



## samurai691436114498

Just noticed that last post cookie, interesting


----------



## winger

I always liked this vertical leg press the best. Click here.


----------



## samurai691436114498

winger said:


> I always liked this vertical leg press the best. Click here.


We had one similar to that in the first gym i trained at and i liked it, dont think i have used one since


----------



## mrmasive

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Me personnely have started doing a lot of bodyweight exercises recently and its doing wonders for me....improved flexability,energy,better posture,and best of all more enthusiasm because I can see results as the bodyweight stuff is complimenting my regular workouts wonderfully as I can see progress every workout with strength gains and best off all I havent really done more than 6 BW exercises and the books I have have tons in them so looking forward to what the next 12 months will bring will it all and hopefully by then I will be doing a lot more of theexercises you have listed by that time.


What routine/exercises are you following, can you point me in the right direction???


----------



## winger

mrmasive said:


> What routine/exercises are you following, can you point me in the right direction???


Be carefull what you ask for...lol

He had me doing volume training with a twist. 8 sets of 8 with 15 seconds rest. Two excercises per body part twice a week. I trained twice a day doing one body part per session.

I am a Mike Mentzer kind of guy and love H.I.T. training.

I made super gains training the way Cookie told me too but after about 6 weeks I hit the skids.

I went back to my old way of training (not by Cookies advice) just to get ready for my next routine. He has many.  Many is putting it mildly. 

I must say that this type of training is very hard and most can not do it.


----------



## samurai691436114498

winger said:


> Be carefull what you ask for...lol
> 
> He had me doing volume training with a twist. 8 sets of 8 with 15 seconds rest. Two excercises per body part twice a week. I trained twice a day doing one body part per session.
> 
> I am a Mike Mentzer kind of guy and love H.I.T. training.
> 
> I made super gains training the way Cookie told me too but after about 6 weeks I hit the skids.
> 
> I went back to my old way of training (not by Cookies advice) just to get ready for my next routine. He has many.  Many is putting it mildly.
> 
> I must say that this type of training is very hard and most can not do it.


winger, if you were making good gains on an OSC advised routine why change back to HIT

Lol at quote "Be carefull what you ask for...lol"

have to say i quite like the look of these workouts from anmearlier post by OSC

A. "I train four days a week and my workouts would be as follows:

*Monday & Thursday*





Incline Press

Pulley Crossovers

Press Behind Neck

Upright Row

Cheat Curl (with slow negatives)

D.B. Concentration Curl

Triceps Pushdown

One D.B. 2 Arm Triceps Ext.
*Tuesday & Friday*


Wide-Grip Chin Behind Neck

Bent-Over D.B. Row

Hack Squats

Leg Extensions

Leg Curl

Heel Raises

Crunchie Sit-ups
supersetted with

Leg Raises

Prone Hyper Extensions
5 sets x 6 reps

5 x 8

5 x 6

5 x 6

5 x 6

5 x 10

5 x 10

5 x 6

5 x 6 - 10 reps

5 x 8

5 x 6

5 x 10

5 x 10

10 x 20

4 x 50

4 x 25


"I must point out that these reps are only guidelines and I do as many as I possibly can until I can't do another rep."

*Monday, Wednesday, & Friday*





Incline D.B. Press

Decline Flyes

Pectoral Machine

Side D.B. Laterals

Front D.B. Raises

Bent-over D.B. Laterals

Chin behind Beck


High Pulley Row

Close-Grip Chins

Wide-Grip Curl (against wall)

Narrow Grip Curl over vertical Bench

Reserve Curl

Pushdowns

Triceps Wall-pulley Extension

Triceps Kick Back

Wrist Curl
6 sets x 6 reps

6 x 8

3x 15

10 x 6-8

6 x 6

6 x 6

8 x 8

6 x 6

2 x 10

5 x 6

5 x 6

4 x 12

5 x 15

5 x 10

5 x 8

5 x 20


*Tuesday, Thursday, & Saturday*






Isokinetic Full Squats


Leg Extension


Leg Curl

Heel Raise


Crunch Sit-up)

Leg Raise} Tri-set

Roll Ups}


Hyper Extensions

Neck Bridge

Neck Resistance
4 sets 12 reps

10 x 10 - 20 reps

10 x 10 - 20 reps

20 x 10 - 20 reps

3 x 100

8 x 10

3 x 20

3 x 20


----------



## winger

bump for later


----------



## samurai691436114498

whats this Isokinetic Full Squats ? how does it differ from normal squats


----------



## mrmasive

winger said:


> Be carefull what you ask for...lol
> 
> He had me doing volume training with a twist. 8 sets of 8 with 15 seconds rest. Two excercises per body part twice a week. I trained twice a day doing one body part per session.
> 
> I am a Mike Mentzer kind of guy and love H.I.T. training.
> 
> I made super gains training the way Cookie told me too but after about 6 weeks I hit the skids.
> 
> I went back to my old way of training (not by Cookies advice) just to get ready for my next routine. He has many.  Many is putting it mildly.
> 
> I must say that this type of training is very hard and most can not do it.


Oh right, I was more interested in what he does training wise when using his OWN body weight as resistance...........


----------



## Cookie

> Oh right, I was more interested in what he does training wise when using his OWN body weight as resistance...........


I`m doing the following 3x`s a week

Bulgarian squats

T presses

Plank

1 legged deadlifts

Inverted shoulder presses



> I made super gains training the way Cookie told me too but after about 6 weeks I hit the skids.


well I did say to do 3 weeks on 1 off (which you were reluctant to do) and after a couple cycles it would need tweaking(which it did)but you were too impatient to wait....



> winger, if you were making good gains on an OSC advised routine why change back to HIT


Because his HIT ego still couldnt get round the fact that he had made such great gains in a couple of months using little weights...and probably made more gains in 2 months than he has in 2 years.... mg:


----------



## winger

I made good gains. The last two weeks I made no gains and that type of training is very difficult. With that much effort and time involved and making no gains made me want to move on thats all.

Cookies new routine I felt wasn't dialed in enough for me (one day notice) so instead of me stumbling around on a new routine that I needed yesturday, I decided to go back to H.I.T. training with a little twist thats all.

My choice to train the way I am training right now was my decision and mine alone.

For some reason everybody on this board thinks that all my years of training has been all H.I.T...........lol


----------



## samurai691436114498

Just found this site

http://www.maxalding.co.uk/

theres some great stuff on the old time lifters

:lift:


----------



## andreww60

samurai69 said:


> Just found this site
> 
> http://www.maxalding.co.uk/
> 
> theres some great stuff on the old time lifters
> 
> :lift:


dont think max looks that great tbh


----------



## SALKev

He was born in 1892...he'd be pretty damn good for the time...

4 year old thread though, how many pages did you go through to get to this? :tongue:


----------

